# My professor's hair... a love story.



## robot. (Aug 15, 2009)

So, ladies, I just HAD to share this! 

A few weeks ago, in another thread, I mentioned that one of my professors had long, healthy relaxed hair, a little below BSL, I'd guess.

Imagine my surprise when I walk into class one day... and she's NOT RELAXED AT ALL! I was shocked, and so excited I could feel my heart pumping! Can you tell I'm enthusiastic about hair ?

So I've spent the past two weeks just blatantly staring at her head from the front row of the class. At least she thinks I'm being attentive.  But seriously... let me try to describe the lusciousness that so unexpectedly graced mine eyes...

This BIG, THICK, MASS of kinkety-curly hair. It's so friggin' thick, things could get lost in it. It's about SL, but doesn't touch it - it is some serious shrinkage and built-in protective styling! Her coils are silky, but wiry but I can tell they must be soft and moisturized. And her edges... :lovedrool: Perfection! And her waves are so deep, I just want to run my hands over them. 

I'd been wanting to tell her about her hair for a week now, so when I got some free time after class, I called her over and told her, "I love your hair! I would've never guessed you were natural! Your hair was so straight, I thought it was a relaxer."

She laughed and said thank you. I asked her what she did or if she went to a salon. She said she blowdried (and the way she said it made it sound like this wasn't a regular occurence! hm...) and then flat ironed. At this point, I expected her to say CHI or something, but she paused for a minute and said Gold n Hot! I was stunned.

I then asked her how she got her edges to lay so perfectly, and she answered, quite bluntly, "a scarf," and then went over to her bag to pull it out for me. 

I wish I could take pictures for you all. The first day of class - her entire head was _pin straight_. Her roots were straight, her hairline, no curls or anything. And her natural hair would have some of you ladies drooling. 

I love my campus. 


*UPDATES*
post # 6
post # 72
post # 135

*PICTURES*
post # 225, 227-230
post # 323-326


----------



## Trini_Chutney (Aug 15, 2009)

I'm drooling and I haven't even seen it, LOL! Isn't it amazing how being on a hhj makes you appreciate and swoon over a beautiful head of hair


----------



## robot. (Aug 15, 2009)

Absolutely! Before I cut my hair, I don't even think I registered natural hair. Now, it's the highlight of my day when I do see it.


----------



## Fhrizzball (Aug 15, 2009)

I'm in lovw with one of my professor's hair. Sadly her class isn't part of my major. She's an elderly white lady with a shockful of pure white mid-back straight hair. You usually see women that old with short hair so it's a welcome relief.

I tend to sit behind students with natural or long hair to occupy my time with during class.


----------



## robot. (Aug 15, 2009)

That just sounds amazing.

I used to sit behind this one girl, but her immature personality negated the beauty of her hair for me a little. I'm glad hair is quiet.


----------



## robot. (Aug 18, 2009)

Updaaaate!

I came to class early today and was minding my own when my teacher initiated a conversation with me. She started, "So you chopped ALL your hair off?" And it went from there. She asked me if I wanted to stop relaxing, etc., before sharing her own mini hair story.

I discovered she's been natural since the 8th grade. She said either she or her stylist had moved (I don't remember) and since she didn't go to anyone else to have her hair done, she just left it alone. When she saw her stylist again, she told her she was pretty much natural now and to leave it. 

She then told me she spent two years in braids and went she took them out, her hair pretty much looked "like this," and pointed to her BIG, LUSCIOUS mane with a laugh. She went on to say she only had her hair straightened for a trim, but her sister is a natural who straightens. She says her sister goes to the Dominican places to get blowouts, but "I had one once and had to chop three inches off." But she's happy to have found a flat iron that works for her and keeps her hair straight.

I was going to ask her what products she used, and managed to get out that she washes her hair once a week, but then all the other students filed in. 

But anyway! It's still  in my eyes!


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Aug 18, 2009)

ROBOTxcore said:


> That just sounds amazing.
> 
> I used to sit behind this one girl, but her immature personality negated the beauty of her hair for me a little. *I'm glad hair is quiet. *




is it bad that i want you to sneak a pic? lol


----------



## robot. (Aug 18, 2009)

lilsparkle825 said:


> is it bad that i want you to sneak a pic? lol



Of which one?


----------



## JustKiya (Aug 18, 2009)

The professor, definitely!!


----------



## robot. (Aug 18, 2009)

Alright, y'all. I'm in there like swimwear. I have her Thursday and Friday before the semester ends.

I _will_ do this.

*James Bond music*


----------



## robot. (Aug 18, 2009)

Y'all do realize that if I was going to take a picture of her hair because it was SKRAIGHT BUSTED, y'all would be telling me how many different shades of wrong I am.


----------



## FindingMe (Aug 18, 2009)

Robotx, I know you got a camera phone....come on....


----------



## MrsHdrLe (Aug 18, 2009)

I say do it!  Ask for a picture with her if you feel weird about "sneaking" one, but I don't care how you do it, JUST GET US A PIC ASAP!! I just gotta see it (natural please)


----------



## robot. (Aug 18, 2009)

FindingMe said:


> Robotx, I know you got a camera phone....come on....


I do, but I can't turn the dang sound off for pictures! Trust, I would've done that from the jump!



angiet1985 said:


> I say do it!  Ask for a picture with her if you feel weird about "sneaking" one, but I don't care how you do it, JUST GET US A PIC ASAP!! I just gotta see it (natural please)


She wants to have a little brunch together with the students, so it's the perfect photo-op. Hehehe... any means necessary, huh? "I knew it would come to this..."


----------



## India*32 (Aug 18, 2009)

I can't wait to see, too.  I forgot to mentioned, my sister has tailbone length dreds.  I don't see her often, but covers the top of her hair.  She's been growing them for 10 years.  Her locs are thin and feels soft.


----------



## naturalepiphany (Aug 18, 2009)

LOL I will be keeping tabs on this thread. I know exactly how you feel. I had a professor a few semesters back that seemed to be relaxed but she was actually natural. I was super shocked, but at the time I was just beginning my transition so I really didn't have the courage to talk to her about hair.


----------



## robot. (Aug 18, 2009)

Another one of my professors has beautiful hair too, but when I went to compliment her on it, I think my enthusiasm might've caught her off guard.  Or maybe she's not used to hair compliments. I'll do it again before the end of the week. 

I'm finding it surprisingly easy to go up to people and ask about their hair (if they look approachable). I was waiting a metro station maybe two weeks ago when I complimented a girl on her hair and it went from there.


----------



## BroadstreetBully (Aug 18, 2009)

Oooh I wanna see! Can't wait to hear her regimen (if she decides to share)


----------



## FlowerHair (Aug 18, 2009)

Now you got me all curious 
*waiting for the pic*


----------



## SEMO (Aug 18, 2009)

ROBOTxcore said:


> Another one of my professors has beautiful hair too, but when I went to compliment her on it, *I think my enthusiasm might've caught her off guard.*  Or maybe she's not used to hair compliments. I'll do it again before the end of the week.
> 
> I'm finding it surprisingly easy to go up to people and ask about their hair (if they look approachable). I was waiting a metro station maybe two weeks ago when I complimented a girl on her hair and it went from there.



Aww, I can just picture this happening.
You: :trampolin
Her: 
You: 

I co-sign with all the others about getting a pic for us.


----------



## naturalepiphany (Aug 18, 2009)

I know what you mean about "approachable". As of lately I've had no hesitations on giving other naturals compliments or asking them about their staple products. A few weeks ago I met this guy at the bus stop with curls similar to mine and I had to ask how he did it. He shared and I've been using his technique ever since. lol no shame in my game. 

However some people are not approachable. For example just yesterday I was coming from work and I saw a young lady with really pretty long natural hair and I was going to give her a compliment but just as I was about to open my mouth she gave me the dirtiest look in the world. Which was weird I could do nothing, but look confused. But then again I work in Detroit their aren't many friendly females out here. There are some, but not many.


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane (Aug 18, 2009)

*i read your story in the other thread and i can't wait for pics!*​


----------



## ceebee3 (Aug 18, 2009)

I can't figure out why I'm so excited.


----------



## BostonMaria (Aug 18, 2009)

Maybe you should blurr out her face. You know how professors are, they hold the power of your grade in their hand LOL


----------



## ~Hair~Fetish~ (Aug 18, 2009)

ics: where's the pic?! where's the pic?!


----------



## kweenameena (Aug 18, 2009)

So did you get the pics yet?


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Aug 18, 2009)

Yeah, I just found out that my conair flat iron straitened better than my sedu and solia iron.


----------



## andromeda (Aug 18, 2009)

I wanna see! I wanna see!  (She better have the most glorious mane or else I will be sorely disappointed. )


----------



## robot. (Aug 18, 2009)

BostonMaria said:


> Maybe you should blurr out her face. You know how professors are, they hold the power of your grade in their hand LOL


I was planning on doing that. Pretty sure that what I'm doing is some kind of invasion of privacy, so I gotta cover my arse well.


----------



## robot. (Aug 18, 2009)

And I won't be able to take the picture(s) until the brunch on Friday. Knowing me, I'll forget the camera.   But I know you ladies will remind me. I know I'll face certain e-death if I don't deliver.


----------



## ~Hair~Fetish~ (Aug 18, 2009)

Wouldn't it be hilarious if she's a member here??


----------



## Chipmunk (Aug 18, 2009)

~Hair~Fetish~ said:


> Wouldn't it be hilarious if she's a member here??


 That's what I was thinking. I am surprised you didn't ask her if she was niko's cousin.


----------



## robot. (Aug 18, 2009)

naturalepiphany said:


> However some people are not approachable. For example just yesterday I was coming from work and I saw a young lady with really pretty long natural hair and I was going to give her a compliment but just as I was about to open my mouth she gave me the dirtiest look in the world. Which was weird I could do nothing, but look confused. But then again I work in Detroit their aren't many friendly females out here. There are some, but not many.



I tried to compliment a girl once, but she just said "thanks" in the most stank, unappreciative way. But I told myself, "you know what? it's hot out, maybe she's tired" and KIM.


----------



## robot. (Aug 18, 2009)

~Hair~Fetish~ said:


> Wouldn't it be hilarious if she's a member here??





Chipmunk said:


> That's what I was thinking. I am surprised you didn't ask her if she was niko's cousin.



That didn't even cross my mind. 

Alright, ask first, then pictures. Don't forget to ask for regimen.


----------



## t23luvgod (Aug 18, 2009)

we want pictures! we want pictures! lol 

my english teacher last spring was natural with a low fade..looked better than most men's fresh cut..inspired me to bc..not quite that short though twa


----------



## hopeful (Aug 18, 2009)

Maybe she'll let you post a pic without showing her face.  Or who knows she may not even care.  But if I were you'd I'd only post a pic with her permission, not worth the risk.


----------



## robot. (Aug 18, 2009)

t23luvgod said:


> we want pictures! we want pictures! lol
> 
> my english teacher last spring was natural with a low fade..looked better than most men's fresh cut..inspired me to bc..not quite that short though twa



I love short haircuts/fades on women! It really highlights their facial beauty. That's what I wanted to do originally. I'm scared that since I didn't, I'll always want to.


----------



## robot. (Aug 18, 2009)

hopeful said:


> Maybe she'll let you post a pic without showing her face.  Or who knows she may not even care.  But if I were you'd I'd only post a pic with her permission, not worth the risk.



I have been thinking of asking.  I have a lot of respect for her - I don't need her to lose her respect for me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 18, 2009)

Cute Story.  I would ask her permission to shoot the back of her head "_for a special project" you're working on_


----------



## sheedahp (Aug 18, 2009)

BostonMaria said:


> Maybe you should blurr out her face. You know how professors are, they hold the power of your grade in their hand LOL


 YOUR BABY IS SOOOOOOOOOOO CUTE!


----------



## robot. (Aug 18, 2009)

^ AIN'T SHE THOUGH?


----------



## Lucie (Aug 18, 2009)

You know I don't post out here too much, and now I am waiting for this pic. Girl, get to it!!!!! LOL!!! You know we're impatient, LOL! Blur her face though. It would be hilarious if she was Niko's cousin, LMBO!!!


----------



## MagnoliaBelle (Aug 18, 2009)

I hope that we're not putting too much pressure on you. We want to see the pic but I'm sure everyone will understand if you can't get it. We would just have to continue to use our imaginations, which isn't hard based on your description. Anyhow, this has been an exciting and interesting post whatever happens.


----------



## robot. (Aug 18, 2009)

MagnoliaBelle said:


> I hope that we're not putting too much pressure on you. We want to see the pic but I'm sure everyone will understand if you can't get it. We would just have to continue to use our imaginations, which isn't hard based on your description. Anyhow, this has been an exciting and interesting post whatever happens.



I definitely think I can do this.  The brunch would be the perfect excuse to get a picture and I'll blur out her face, of course.

I see her Thursday, so then I'll ask her more about her regimen and products, maybe even direct to her my blog to maybe ease her into it. Before you know it, we may have a new Niko's cousin (if we don't already ).


----------



## justnotsure (Aug 18, 2009)

So subscribing for those pics!!


----------



## robot. (Aug 18, 2009)

Maybe I should make a post on the front page that I won't have them until Saturday.


----------



## Xavier (Aug 18, 2009)

Man, you got me stalking this thread. Your professor sounds like a really nice lady. I can't wait to see the pic.


----------



## sharifeh (Aug 18, 2009)

lol now i want to see too


----------



## CurliDiva (Aug 18, 2009)

I can't wait until I have a hair stalker - versus always being one! 

Good Luck!


----------



## ~Hair~Fetish~ (Aug 19, 2009)

Now wouldn't it be something if she has a bad hair day and shows up at the brunch with some tore up hair?!   Girl... you would have some hair stalkers mad at you!


----------



## robot. (Aug 19, 2009)

~Hair~Fetish~ said:


> Now wouldn't it be something if she has a bad hair day and shows up at the brunch with some tore up hair?!   Girl... you would have some hair stalkers mad at you!



That wouldn't be my fault! 

I thought, what if she straightened it or something? You see angeit even had the nerve to say, "natural, please." Like she was making an order.


----------



## ~Hair~Fetish~ (Aug 19, 2009)

You know us LHCFers are some bossy divas!


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane (Aug 19, 2009)

*aw man Saturday is a long way from now lol.*​


----------



## robot. (Aug 19, 2009)

I can get the pictures Friday, but my SO insists on taking me out AS SOON as class finishes. He says we'll be out all night and he won't even tell me what it is, but he's been giving me instructions all week. I don't know what to expect. So Saturday is probably my safest bet.


----------



## Chromia (Aug 19, 2009)

ROBOTxcore said:


> At this point, I expected her to say CHI or something, but she paused for a minute and said Gold n Hot! I was stunned.


Gold n Hot?! I'm stunned too! I stopped using my Gold n Hot flat iron because I couldn't get my hair straight with it.


----------



## carameldelight87 (Aug 19, 2009)

Ok, I have jumped on the bandwagon and want to see this glorious mane u've so eloquently described! Lol. 

When I started my locs, EVERY one's locs stood out to me. Before then I barely paid attention to them. And now that I'm natural, I look for curly fro's everywhere. It's crazy!

But I've learned not to admire beautiful natural hair around certain people (my mom in particular) they always find something wrong with it, if not the ENTIRE look itself. My mom thinks curly=nappy and that nappy=ugly. When I compliment someone she usually says something like "she needs to comb that mess!" Did I mention she HATES my hair?! Good thing I have a strong will (which I got from her) or else I would have slapped a perm in my post-loc hair a month ago! But we have to love our parents even if they are a little ignorant....right?!


----------



## robot. (Aug 19, 2009)

carameldelight87 said:


> But I've learned not to admire beautiful natural hair around certain people (my mom in particular) they always find something wrong with it, if not the ENTIRE look itself. My mom thinks curly=nappy and that nappy=ugly. When I compliment someone she usually says something like "she needs to comb that mess!" Ugh, it's SOOOO annoying. But we have to love our parents even if they are a little ignorant....right?!



Oohh, my mother and I nearly got into this morning (not really, but you know...) and I had to calm myself down by cutting the convo short. She's the woman who believes in nappy hair is bad hair, you can't use white people products, your hair will break off without a relaxer, yadda yadda yadda... I made an executive decision today to never talk to her again about hair. She'll be hating once my mane is as glorious as my teacher's! 

And I'll  all over the place.


----------



## FindingMe (Aug 19, 2009)

^^I think a lot of folks mama's think that.  It's their era.  I grew up in the south and having lighter skin and straighter hair made you a lil more elite.  so since i am not straightening my hair on purpose, my folks don't understand it.  they really do think it's not as attractive and makes me not as attractive.  my older sis has locks that are MBL and they have grown to think they are ok over the years bc she colors them auburn and they are so long  i find myself rolling my eyes all the time now when i talk to them (or ignore them) about my hair.


----------



## robot. (Aug 19, 2009)

I'm hoping it's just her age too. I have other family members that have been very encouraging and now that I think about it, they are younger than her!


----------



## FindingMe (Aug 19, 2009)

Girl, she'll get over it  (she's gonna have to...)


----------



## carameldelight87 (Aug 19, 2009)

FindingMe said:


> ^^I think a lot of folks mama's think that.  It's their era.  I grew up in the south and having lighter skin and straighter hair made you a lil more elite.  so since i am not straightening my hair on purpose, my folks don't understand it.  they really do think it's not as attractive and makes me not as attractive.  my older sis has locks that are MBL and they have grown to think they are ok over the years bc she colors them auburn and they are so long  i find myself rolling my eyes all the time now when i talk to them (or ignore them) about my hair.


Yep, that sounds like my mom! When I had my locs she kept saying "maybe when they get longer I'll like them better!" She had a fit when I cut my relaxed hair into a Fantasia-esque cut...but then turned around and did hers the same! She swore up and down it was because her ends were damaged.  

Just like ROBOTxcore said, when my curls are flowin and she's gettin seasick from my waves she'll be hatin big time!  *flips imaginary hair* Lol.


----------



## BlondeByDesire (Aug 19, 2009)

Waiting on these pics ...


----------



## djanae (Aug 19, 2009)

I'm just patiently waiting for Saturday. 

This is making me think back to all my professors that had BANGING natural hair...only, at the time, I knew *zilch* about reggi's and probably just assumed they had it like that...

maybe they did, but it never crossed my mind then to ASK what they were doing. 

So much has changed. I'll ask someone with a QUICKNESS what they do/use!


----------



## robot. (Aug 19, 2009)

djanae, your hair is gorgeous! will be following your blog.


----------



## wavezncurlz (Aug 19, 2009)

subscribing so I can see the hair!


----------



## djanae (Aug 19, 2009)

ROBOTxcore said:


> djanae, your hair is gorgeous! will be following your blog.




Thanks girl! 

I just checked yours out yesterday - via this thread. 

Congrats on the BC!


----------



## robot. (Aug 19, 2009)

Thank ya muchly!


----------



## SEMO (Aug 19, 2009)

naturalepiphany said:


> I know what you mean about "approachable". As of lately I've had no hesitations on giving other naturals compliments or asking them about their staple products. A few weeks ago I met this guy at the bus stop with curls similar to mine and I had to ask how he did it. He shared and I've been using his technique ever since. lol no shame in my game.
> 
> However *some people are not approachable.* For example just yesterday I was coming from work and I saw a young lady with really pretty long natural hair and I was going to give her a compliment but just as I was about to open my mouth she gave me the dirtiest look in the world. Which was weird I could do nothing, but look confused. But then again I work in Detroit their aren't many friendly females out here. There are some, but not many.





ROBOTxcore said:


> I tried to compliment a girl once, but *she just said "thanks" in the most stank, unappreciative way.* But I told myself, "you know what? it's hot out, maybe she's tired" and KIM.



I know what you mean.  I saw a lady with pretty natural hair the other week, so I told her I loved her hair.  She gave me this stank face and said, "don't we have the same hair?"  I said, "so that means I can't give you a compliment?"  Then she mentioned that she was trying to get to my length.  And she never did thank me for the compliment.

Maybe she thought I was being duplicitous or false with my compliment.  Personally I learned to be gracious about compliments a long time ago.  

If someone gives me a compliment I _always_ give a sincere thanks.  Even if they say I look great and I feel blah I don't contradict them.  I figure that not only does that insult the person giving the compliment, but if I downplay myself to others then eventually they will do the same.


----------



## robot. (Aug 19, 2009)

ITA, Semo! I always try to take compliments graciously and give them genuinely.


----------



## robot. (Aug 19, 2009)

Alright, you guys, I see her tomorrow. I won't bring the camera until Friday though. Tomorrow, I'll pump her for information and ask her if she's Niko's cousin. 

What if she says no and then asks me who Niko is?  What should I tell her!


----------



## cmbodley (Aug 20, 2009)

Okay we will be in-patiently waiting


----------



## robot. (Aug 20, 2009)

*Updaaaate!*  Typing quick so I can get to the gym...

So I wasn't able to get to class early today to talk to her and I left class early, so I didn't talk to her afterward either. Another opportunity missed, right? Wrong! 

On my way to my next class, I ran into her on her way to her office and we walked together. I told her I wanted to ask about her hair some more and she told me to come on in.

With my LHCF sisters in mind, I asked her what products she used and she said she keeps it simple. Pantene Pro-V conditioner, CON Moisturizing Poo, and Queen Helene's Olive Oil cream and she washes once a week. 

We talked a little about oils and how they worked on our hair and then, you'll never guess what she invited me to do.

Yes, ladies. _That._

The one thing that is vehemently forbidden to strangers. The single act that has spawned many a "how dare you?! " thread... she leaned over to let me touch her hair!  

And then, she pulled out her laptop to show me the EVOO cream she uses. Hmm... a laptop, eh? :scratchch 

We got onto the topic of gels, to which she said, "Not all gels are created equally." I agreed, naturally. She seems awfully knowledgeable, right? So I asked if she was Niko's cousin and she said no. I explained to her what it meant; that it was a kind of code. I then asked if I could show her something, prefacing it with "I'm not obsessed! 


"

And I pulled up this thread to show her.  She caught on quickly that it was about her and said thank you. She asked me to send her a link to this website; which, of course, I'd be more than happy to. I think she found the whole thing amusing, but does have an interest in it. 

I then said you ladies are lovingly badgering me for photographs of her hair (after I explained Operation Brunch) and asked if she would mind. She said "sure" with a laugh.

So we're in!


----------



## JustKiya (Aug 20, 2009)

WOoohooooooo!!!!!!!

Did you include the request that it not be pressed?


----------



## t23luvgod (Aug 20, 2009)

Yah!!!!!!! she's cool. i like her lol *happy dance*


----------



## beans4reezy (Aug 20, 2009)

This so funny! But you know a sister is waiting to see some photos!


----------



## robot. (Aug 20, 2009)

JustKiya said:


> WOoohooooooo!!!!!!!
> 
> Did you include the request that it not be pressed?



There is no pleasing you people. 

I didn't ask, but I think she knows from the post I showed her what hair we wanted.


----------



## JustKiya (Aug 20, 2009)

ROBOTxcore said:


> There is no pleasing you people.
> 
> I didn't ask, but I think she knows from the post I showed her what hair we wanted.



 Nah, nah, I'm content with a picture - I was just wondering how bold you were.  

 Hi Professor!!!


----------



## kweenameena (Aug 20, 2009)

That's so nice of her. So when is she becoming a member?
 We need her to start a hair album stat!


----------



## simplie_lovable (Aug 20, 2009)

Lol, this entire post and the responses are so funny. But, yeah I am also waiting to see the pictures, you got me all excited over here.


----------



## SmartyPants (Aug 20, 2009)

Ok...  I'm going to be a voice of dissent here...

I HOPE you are planning to get your professor's permission to post her picture to any website (even with her face obscured) before you post it?!

As a professor, I never, ever post my pictures online (which is why I don't post pictures here) and I certainly would not want them posted to something as frivolous as a hair board.  If I found out one of my students posted my picture anywhere without my permission I would literally try to destroy them including filing a complaint with campus student judicial affairs!

Just sayin'...


----------



## JustKiya (Aug 20, 2009)

SmartyPants said:


> Ok...  I'm going to be a voice of dissent here...
> 
> I HOPE you are planning to get your professor's permission to post her picture to any website (even with her face obscured) before you post it?!
> 
> ...



 You'll be happy once you read the whole thread.


----------



## justnotsure (Aug 20, 2009)

I'm so excited!!


----------



## SmartyPants (Aug 20, 2009)

JustKiya said:


> You'll be happy once you read the whole thread.




OK...  I read the relevant post...  COOL!


----------



## Carrie A (Aug 20, 2009)

Yea! Shout out to "The Professor".


----------



## djanae (Aug 20, 2009)

See, why can't this be *my *professor. 

Oh, The suspense. lol


----------



## WorkInProgress88 (Aug 20, 2009)

...and i eagerly wait


----------



## caribgirl (Aug 20, 2009)

I love this thread!! I think that your professor will find that this thread is rather cute! Hopefully she will join and share her successful tips .


----------



## runwaydream (Aug 20, 2009)

man.. i've been following this thread since you started it. i just can't WAIT!! 

im imagining the most beautiful hair i've ever laid eyes on. 

kind of like that lady who made that youtube video, the one that looked like a man.


----------



## jujubelle (Aug 20, 2009)

pics pics!!


----------



## awhyley (Aug 20, 2009)

*subscribed*


----------



## kandyland (Aug 20, 2009)

*subscribed*


----------



## FindingMe (Aug 20, 2009)

*fingers drummin on the mousepad*
*sigh*


----------



## ~Hair~Fetish~ (Aug 20, 2009)

This is too funny!  I can't believe you showed her the website... I would have been too chicken for that!! 

Very brave... grasshoppa!  

Now lets get those pics!


----------



## robot. (Aug 20, 2009)

FindingMe said:


> *fingers drummin on the mousepad*
> *sigh*



Tomorrow will be the day of truth.

I'm debating whether or not I should get all up in there for texture shots and whatnot. I think she'd let me, too. 

That's my only class of the day, so I would have ample time...  I need to do her hair both visual  AND literary justice!


----------



## robot. (Aug 20, 2009)

~Hair~Fetish~ said:


> This is too funny!  I can't believe you showed her the website... I would have been too chicken for that!!
> 
> Very brave... grasshoppa!
> 
> Now lets get those pics!



I wouldn't if she hadn't been receptive to it. Our conversations beforehand were very engaging and she didn't seem annoyed or weirded out by it at all. I think explaining would've been too much trouble; letting her see for herself was the best. 

And _she's_ the one who whipped out the laptop. She was practically begging me to show her. How could I resist? oke:


----------



## Lucie (Aug 20, 2009)

How I wish I was you!!! That is too cool and so is your professor. If she joins can she please use Ms. Professor as her screen name? I don't know if I should be sad or happy that I am awaiting the pictures to stalk? LOL!!!


----------



## robot. (Aug 20, 2009)

Oh, since two of my classes were cancelled tomorrow, I'll have the time to upload the pics as soon as I get home.


----------



## Still Sexy Stewardess (Aug 20, 2009)

Good job on the reconnaissance, Robotxcore.  Love your dedication to the cause.  (I also love cliffhangers.)


----------



## robot. (Aug 20, 2009)

Lucie said:


> How I wish I was you!!! That is too cool and so is your professor. If she joins can she please use Ms. Professor as her screen name? I don't know if I should be sad or happy that I am awaiting the pictures to stalk? LOL!!!



She is really open and receptive! She takes everything in such good humor and is a real joy to talk to. 

At this point, I'll bet some one's willing to pay her fee too, so long as there's the promise of hair pr0n. 

If she does join, I'm going to tell her to not get caught up in all the trends and bandwagons here. I would hate to be responsible for anything happening to her already gorgeous hair!


----------



## Lucie (Aug 20, 2009)

SEMO said:


> I know what you mean. I saw a lady with pretty natural hair the other week, so I told her I loved her hair. She gave me this stank face and said, "don't we have the same hair?" I said, "so that means I can't give you a compliment?"  Then she mentioned that she was trying to get to my length. And she never did thank me for the compliment.
> 
> Maybe she thought I was being duplicitous or false with my compliment. *Personally I learned to be gracious about compliments a long time ago. *
> 
> If someone gives me a compliment I _always_ give a sincere thanks. Even if they say I look great and I feel blah I don't contradict them. I figure that not only does that insult the person giving the compliment, but if I downplay myself to others then eventually they will do the same.


 
I wish everyone could follow the bold face text. I swear when you give some people a compliment, you just killed their mama! 



JustKiya said:


> WOoohooooooo!!!!!!!
> 
> Did you include the request that it not be pressed?


 
We are so bossy!!! I love it!!!

Um, Ms. Professor (whatever your screen name becomes I will always call you that) when ya joining?


----------



## robot. (Aug 20, 2009)

Still Sexy Stewardess said:


> Good job on the reconnaissance, Robotxcore.  Love your dedication to the cause.  (I also love cliffhangers.)



:wink2: You know how I do. But the worse she could've said was no. If I didn't take the chance, we wouldn't have this thread now! 

At least now I can stop using this smiley:


----------



## beans4reezy (Aug 20, 2009)

ROBOTxcore said:


> Tomorrow will be the day of truth.
> 
> I'm debating whether or not I should get all up in there for texture shots and whatnot.


 
Girl, I am going to *PRAY* for you, because you are *HILARIOUS!!!!!*

You've got me dying behind my desk at work.

Ah man, I'd give anything for even a little bit of your boldness!!!


----------



## robot. (Aug 20, 2009)

beans4reezy said:


> Girl, I am going to *PRAY* for you, because you are *HILARIOUS!!!!!*
> 
> You've got me dying behind my desk at work.
> 
> Ah man, I'd give anything for even a little bit of your boldness!!!



You know we go hard.

And you can have some. I've got more than enough, I think. What's weird is I was pretty timid before the BC. This natural hair, man.


----------



## MissRissa (Aug 20, 2009)

lol whole thread gets an A+!!!

First off, that initial description was pure hair porn.  Like I felt like it was NSFW.   

Secondly, we are so ridiculous, im waiting in pure anxious anticipation.  Now you know if her hair isn't comparable to a curly Sampson, these ladies are going to fry you.  

Third, what class is this.  "The Professor" seems super cool.  I've only had like 2 professors that were that personable, ever.


----------



## JustKiya (Aug 20, 2009)

MissRissa said:


> lol whole thread gets an A+!!!
> 
> First off, that initial description was pure hair porn.  Like I felt like it was NSFW.
> 
> ...



Girl. She'll have to change her username, switch siggies, and erryting - go straight incognegro. We'd never let her live it down.


----------



## ~Hair~Fetish~ (Aug 20, 2009)

ROBOTxcore said:


> *She is really open and receptive! She takes everything in such good humor and is a real joy to talk to.*
> 
> At this point, I'll bet some one's willing to pay her fee too, so long as there's the promise of hair pr0n.
> 
> If she does join, I'm going to tell her to not get caught up in all the trends and bandwagons here. I would hate to be responsible for anything happening to her already gorgeous hair!


 
Kissing a little bootay... eh?? Ain't nothin wrong with that! 

** Hi Ms Professor!!


----------



## SweetSpirit86 (Aug 20, 2009)

JustKiya said:


> Girl. She'll have to change her username, switch siggies, and erryting - go straight *incognegro.* We'd never let her live it down.


----------



## ~Hair~Fetish~ (Aug 20, 2009)

JustKiya said:


> Girl. She'll have to change her username, switch siggies, and erryting - go straight incognegro. We'd never let her live it down.


 
*What ever happened to that user... uhh.. what's her name... ROBOTxcore??
*Man, that broad got roasted! 

:gotroasted:


----------



## Supergirl (Aug 20, 2009)

good for you for having the courage to get the 411 on her hair & I'm glad she was kind enough to share


----------



## Bulletproof (Aug 20, 2009)

JustKiya said:


> WOoohooooooo!!!!!!!
> 
> Did you include the request that it not be pressed?



Just plain greedy  but my thoughts exactly I cannot wait for tomorrow for the photos. Great job!


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Aug 20, 2009)

Robotxcore  that was a great story.  I always enjoy a good story.  I need a lil of your enthusiasm in my day.  I never laughed so hard from all the responses given here in this thread.  I'm glad it worked out the way it did and I too look forward to the hair pics.  Always a pleasure with you.

Ps. What class is this you have with Ms. Professor?


----------



## SEMO (Aug 20, 2009)

~Hair~Fetish~ said:


> This is too funny! * I can't believe you showed her the website... I would have been too chicken for that!!*
> 
> Very brave... grasshoppa!
> 
> Now lets get those pics!



Me too.  I would feel self-conscious to show them a thread I dedicated to them right off the bat.  Some of us are even too scared to ask people if they are "Niko's cousin."

Also, you know you gotta watch what you post from now on, right? 



ROBOTxcore said:


> Tomorrow will be the day of truth.
> 
> *I'm debating whether or not I should get all up in there for texture shots and whatnot. I think she'd let me, too.*
> 
> That's my only class of the day, so I would have ample time...  I need to do her hair both visual  AND literary justice!



Not texture shots!   Girl, she would be the coolest professor _ever_!!  I have never known a non-LHCF forum person to be so understanding.



ROBOTxcore said:


> I wouldn't if she hadn't been receptive to it. Our conversations beforehand were very engaging and she didn't seem annoyed or weirded out by it at all. I think explaining would've been too much trouble; letting her see for herself was the best.
> 
> And _she's_ the one who whipped out the laptop. She was practically begging me to show her. How could I resist? oke:



You're right.  Showing her the thread _was_ the fastest way.  But still, it was a risk.   That's like someone saying they like cats, and you coming back with, "you do?  Well can I show you this shrine I made?"


----------



## robot. (Aug 20, 2009)

Watch what I say about her? Obviously, nothing but good things!  And the semester is over, grades already in. I think I'm safe. 

Like I said, I only showed her because she seemed to like it. I don't go around telling err'ybody and they mama about LHCF, now.  But apart from that, no, I have no fear/shame. That could be good or bad.


And those who wanted to know, she teaches English.


----------



## robot. (Aug 20, 2009)

~Hair~Fetish~ said:


> Kissing a little bootay... eh?? Ain't nothin wrong with that!
> 
> ** Hi Ms Professor!!


Never! 

That's actually one thing I've never done and never plan to do. I speak honestly about the people I meet. 



JustKiya said:


> Girl. She'll have to change her username, switch siggies, and erryting - go straight incognegro. We'd never let her live it down.


I know. 

But her hair is so beautiful, I'm willing to take that risk. In fact, no risk at all. I know everyone will love it! :wink2:



MissRissa said:


> lol whole thread gets an A+!!!
> 
> *First off, that initial description was pure hair porn.  Like I felt like it was NSFW.*
> 
> ...



Thank you?  

And I'm really surprised. She's pretty much like another student, she's so down to earth and personable.


----------



## Stella B. (Aug 20, 2009)

I'm appreciating from way over here! Thanks for sharing that cute story, and I must say you were a bold soul to ask your prof about her hair! Glad she was willing to give up some info-most folks run when they don't know you and you start asking questions about their hair!!!


----------



## robot. (Aug 20, 2009)

Stella, I watched your video in your siggy. How do you like the alba un-petrol jelly? I've been thinking of picking it up.


----------



## ~Hair~Fetish~ (Aug 20, 2009)

"Good afternoon... Welcome to Channel 6 News. In today's report we bring to you a story about a Professor  who took out a restraining order on one of her students for allegedly stalking her umm... hair.  :scratchch: The case took a bizarre turn when detectives discovered a "cyber shrine"  dedicated to the victim's locks.  The defendent was taken into custody after acting as a renegade papparazzi :Flahsssss... trying to get "texture shots" of said hair. Our sources  have revealed that the defendent is part of some cult of sorts ... that is strangely obsessed with hair.  This cult which goes by the name of LHCF, is rumored to be HIGHLY addictive, and indulges in GRAPHIC displays of hair porn.  Be careful, as you can easily be sucked in.  Channel 6 News will keep you updated with breaking news in this strangely bizarre story...."


----------



## andromeda (Aug 20, 2009)

^^^^ :rofl3::rofl3::rofl3::rofl3::rofl3::rofl3::rofl3::rofl3::rofl3:




So glad to hear the update Ro!  Can't wait for the pics!


----------



## Stella B. (Aug 20, 2009)

ROBOTxcore said:


> Stella, I watched your video in your siggy. How do you like the alba un-petrol jelly? I've been thinking of picking it up.


Pick it up, and give it a try! I love it, and only use a little to top off my moisturized hair. I use it because it does exactly what it says it does on the label, moisturizes, soothes, and protects! It washes out pretty easily too, since it is un-petroleum jelly. It has the same consistency as vaseline, even feels like it-but better for the skin and hair.


----------



## robot. (Aug 20, 2009)

I liked the ingredients, but had reservations about the beeswax. Does it have a smell at all? You use it on your body too?


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Aug 20, 2009)

runwaydream said:


> man.. i've been following this thread since you started it. i just can't WAIT!!
> 
> im imagining the most beautiful hair i've ever laid eyes on.
> 
> *kind of like that lady who made that youtube video, the one that looked like a man.*


LMAO!!! i totally didn't expect that post to end that way!! i remember that video though 


SEMO said:


> You're right.  Showing her the thread _was_ the fastest way.  But still, it was a risk.   That's like someone saying they like cats, and you coming back with, "you do?  Well can I show you this shrine I made?"


 i was reading that post screaming DON'T DO IT! DON'T SHOW HER!!!


----------



## Stella B. (Aug 20, 2009)

ROBOTxcore said:


> I liked the ingredients, but had reservations about the beeswax. Does it have a smell at all? You use it on your body too?


Yea, the beeswax gives it grip and thickness! The thing I love most about it is that its got natural ingredients in it, and it has no smell. I'm sensitive to most fragrances, so this is a good thing for me! No, I don't use it on my body, but it serves the same purpose as regular vaseline, to moisturize and protect the skin. I smiled when I saw it at Whole Foods in the baby aisle! If its gentle enough for babies, it's gentle enough for me! I got the idea of using unpetroleum jelly on my hair from Chicoro. Check out her amazing fotki if you haven't already done so!


----------



## robot. (Aug 20, 2009)

I'll have to check this out then. Thanks!


----------



## FindingMe (Aug 20, 2009)

~Hair~Fetish~ said:


> "Good afternoon... Welcome to Channel 6 News. In today's report we bring to you a story about a Professor  who took out a restraining order on one of her students for allegedly stalking her umm... hair. :scratchch: The case took a bizarre turn when detectives discovered a "cyber shrine"  dedicated to the victim's locks. The defendent was taken into custody after acting as a renegade papparazzi :Flahsssss... trying to get "texture shots" of said hair. Our sources  have revealed that the defendent is part of some cult of sorts ... that is strangely obsessed with hair. This cult which goes by the name of LHCF, is rumored to be HIGHLY addictive, and indulges in GRAPHIC displays of hair porn.  Be careful, as you can easily be sucked in.  Channel 6 News will keep you updated with breaking news in this strangely bizarre story...."


 
  *snort*


----------



## robot. (Aug 20, 2009)

Y'all are a trip and a half.


----------



## simplie_lovable (Aug 20, 2009)

~Hair~Fetish~ said:


> Kissing a little bootay... eh?? Ain't nothin wrong with that!
> 
> ** Hi Ms Professor!!



lol this is tooo funny, anyways I'm trying 2 patiently wait on the pictures.


----------



## simplie_lovable (Aug 20, 2009)

SEMO said:


> Me too.  I would feel self-conscious to show them a thread I dedicated to them right off the bat.  Some of us are even too scared to ask people if they are "Niko's cousin."
> 
> Also, you know you gotta watch what you post from now on, right?
> 
> ...



lol


----------



## simplie_lovable (Aug 20, 2009)

~Hair~Fetish~ said:


> "Good afternoon... Welcome to Channel 6 News. In today's report we bring to you a story about a Professor  who took out a restraining order on one of her students for allegedly stalking her umm... hair.  :scratchch: The case took a bizarre turn when detectives discovered a "cyber shrine"  dedicated to the victim's locks.  The defendent was taken into custody after acting as a renegade papparazzi :Flahsssss... trying to get "texture shots" of said hair. Our sources  have revealed that the defendent is part of some cult of sorts ... that is strangely obsessed with hair.  This cult which goes by the name of LHCF, is rumored to be HIGHLY addictive, and indulges in GRAPHIC displays of hair porn.  Be careful, as you can easily be sucked in.  Channel 6 News will keep you updated with breaking news in this strangely bizarre story...."



LMAO now this was funny, sorry if it seems like I am replying to almost everything at once. But you leave some funny comments


----------



## robot. (Aug 21, 2009)

Alright, getting ready for bed (late, _again_).

Camera charged and ready to go.


----------



## browny1978 (Aug 21, 2009)

Subscribing!!!


----------



## beans4reezy (Aug 21, 2009)

And the saga continues as we patiently await photos...


----------



## robot. (Aug 21, 2009)

The day of truth...


----------



## Xavier (Aug 21, 2009)

I'll be checking in later. You know there will be an e-riot if you don't deliver right?


----------



## robot. (Aug 21, 2009)

Trust me, girl, I know.

But I put my camera in my purse last night so I know I won't forget it. I'm 100% confident that her hair is in it's natural state today and I've decided to just go ahead and really get into it - length shots, texture, her puff, everything. 

Ya'll would riot if I came in here with some dinky camera phone shot in bad lighting.  I'm not trying to get e-jumped.


----------



## robot. (Aug 21, 2009)

*Update!* 

So, I came to class early, to find the place empty! I wondered if maybe class was in another room today. What if she was absent?! Oh, no she di'int.  But other students began to trickle in and she made her appearance not long after. Phew! 

The end of class came quickly and I stayed after to help clean up after the brunch to be polite because, hey, I'm a nice person. But you all know what was up. 

I reminded her, "I have my camera today. eyebrows2)" And she started laughing and asked if I was serious. I told her yes! And that I was threatened with various e-beatdowns if I didn't deliver. 



So I tried to get as many pictures as I could, but I didn't want to be greedy.  The ones I did get, though, are just alright. HP cameras really bite. Badly.  And I didn't want to take up too much of her time, as she was getting ready to leave. I didn't want to hold her up.

But it gets better. "You know what you need?" she asked me. "A canon. Here, use mine. "

And sidebar here, but Canon's are pretty much amazing. Everything came out so clear and beautiful! Her hair was really blingin' in those shots.  She told me that she would email me the pictures. 

I got texture shots, her edges, waves, and maybe one or two length shots. She asked to see as I took them, laughing the entire time. When I showed her the length shots, she exclaimed, "My hair looks so LONG!" 

To which I replied, "It is. "

Again, she took everything in GREAT humor, laughing and smiling the whole time and she seemed to enjoy the weirdness of the situation.  She said at one point, "I have to go home and tell someone I have a student taking pictures of my hair!" 

The impromptu photo-shoot went extremely well! ics: She laughed the entire time(she may think I'm  now, but whatever, I obtained my objective) and she even struck a few funny poses. When we first began, she stood straight and looked at me, but I told her that I just wanted her hair because I didn't want to put her face online, in case she had some reservations. 

I can't wait to upload them all for you! Despite the suckocity of my camera, I did get some really good shots and I'll upload the ones she sends me as well (her camera really blows mine out of the water!).


----------



## JustKiya (Aug 21, 2009)

Most excellent!! That is so cool that your professor was so laidback about it!!


----------



## robot. (Aug 21, 2009)

Kiya, I'm always amazed at how you're the first to get to the updates.


----------



## MrsHdrLe (Aug 21, 2009)

Well???  Where are they?oke:


----------



## FindingMe (Aug 21, 2009)

okkkkkkk, robotx, so WHERE are the photos?  even the sucky HP ones...


----------



## Ediese (Aug 21, 2009)

I'm so freaking excited to see these pics!!!!


----------



## caribgirl (Aug 21, 2009)

How exciting and I love your descriptive storyline too! All we have to do now is just wait patiently for the shots (however that's done) .


----------



## caribgirl (Aug 21, 2009)

angiet1985 said:


> Well??? Where are they?oke:


 


FindingMe said:


> okkkkkkk, robotx, so WHERE are the photos? even the sucky HP ones...


----------



## robot. (Aug 21, 2009)

I'm at a mac right now, and I don't see any SD slot. I should be home in about two hours, though.


----------



## SexySin985 (Aug 21, 2009)

ROBOTxcore said:


> Kiya, I'm always amazed at how you're the first to get to the updates.


----------



## robot. (Aug 21, 2009)

caribgirl said:


> How exciting and I love your descriptive storyline too! All we have to do now is just wait patiently for the shots (however that's done) .



It was fun writing it! I used to write creatively and I've gotten out of the habit due to lack of free time, so I wanted to jazz this up a bit. Besides, I love LHCF stories!  These little smilies just round things out for me.


----------



## mscocoface (Aug 21, 2009)

Alright even though the HP ones are not the best you can post those until the really good ones show up from the Canon camera.

Come on, show us the PRECIOUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Aug 21, 2009)

mscocoface said:


> Alright even though the HP ones are not the best you can post those until the really good ones show up from the Canon camera.
> 
> Come on, *show us the PRECIOUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



Girl, Bye!!!!

Now we acting all fiendish like Gollum


----------



## JustKiya (Aug 21, 2009)

ROBOTxcore said:


> Kiya, I'm always amazed at how you're the first to get to the updates.



 

I'm  with new posts & User CP. Keeps me on the up with all that I care about.  

But yeah - post the HP pics! 

The card slot is usually concealed under a 'flap' on the left side of a Mac, if I remember rightly - assuming it has one, of course.


----------



## mscocoface (Aug 21, 2009)

lamaravilla said:


> Girl, Bye!!!!
> 
> Now we acting all fiendish like Gollum


 
You know it is the truth!  I have been watching this thread and couldn't hold it in any longer!


----------



## robot. (Aug 21, 2009)

Kiya, this is an iMac. I just googled it and it says you need a usb adaptor.


----------



## Pooks (Aug 21, 2009)

You know I just *flew* in here for the pics right, Robot you's a tease!!


----------



## MrsHdrLe (Aug 21, 2009)

pookiwah said:


> You know I just *flew* in here for the pics right, *Robot you's a tease!![/*QUOTE]


----------



## winnettag (Aug 21, 2009)

subscribing so i don't miss the pics!  nice professor btw.


----------



## Chipmunk (Aug 21, 2009)

Your professor is so cool.


----------



## JustKiya (Aug 21, 2009)

ROBOTxcore said:


> Kiya, this is an iMac. I just googled it and it says you need a usb adaptor.



Oh, boooo. *mopes* 

So, um, when you think you gonna be able to upload them then? *twitchtwitch*


----------



## moonlightchic18 (Aug 21, 2009)

I had to subscribe...the suspense is KILLING me!


----------



## SherylsTresses (Aug 21, 2009)

ROBOTxcore, I can tell you are an excellent writer .  Keep up the good work!  Her hair sounds something like LeobodyC5.


----------



## MrsHdrLe (Aug 21, 2009)

How do you subscribe to a thread?  What is subscribing to a thread?


----------



## JustKiya (Aug 21, 2009)

angiet1985 said:


> How do you subscribe to a thread?  What is subscribing to a thread?



It's making sure that you can come back to it, and sometimes - depending on your settings - you can get email notifications when someone else has posted to the thread. 

I think the default is that one you post in a thread, you are subbed, and you don't get email notifcations. 

If you want to sub without posting, you can just go to thread tool in the upper right corner of the thread, and select 'Subscribe to this thread'. 

Then, to see all of your subbed threads, you can go your your User control Panel (which shows the active threads you are subbed to) or go to 'quick links' and view Subscribed threads, which will show you all of the threads that you have ever subbed to.


----------



## beans4reezy (Aug 21, 2009)

Still waiting!!


----------



## Odd One (Aug 21, 2009)

We are fienning for some hair porn over here!


----------



## BlondeByDesire (Aug 21, 2009)

beans4reezy said:


> Still waiting!!


 
Me too! ...


----------



## ~Hair~Fetish~ (Aug 21, 2009)

I can't believe ya'll grown behinds are in here acting like ya'll on some e-crack! 

** _psssst!! You got the pics?  I need a hit!_


----------



## Kirei (Aug 21, 2009)

I over here waiting too!! She said she would be home in 2 hrs about 2 hrs ago!!!


----------



## ~Hair~Fetish~ (Aug 21, 2009)

But seriously.... if you don't hurry up and get your behind in here with some pics, it's gon be some consequences and repurcussions! :whipped:

:mob: WE WANT PICS!! WE WANT PICS!!


----------



## KiniKakes (Aug 21, 2009)

That description was sooo good! I can just imagine that gorgeous head of thick hair!!! Oooooh-weeee!!!!


----------



## JustKiya (Aug 21, 2009)




----------



## robot. (Aug 21, 2009)

sorry, sorry! posting from my iPod now...  still at the gym! I'm staying an extra hour since I didn't go yesterday.  sorry!


----------



## strawbearysweet (Aug 21, 2009)

Hehehe I made it just in time!


----------



## Linzdoll (Aug 21, 2009)

This is such a cute post..I can"t wait to see the pics!


----------



## JustKiya (Aug 21, 2009)

ROBOTxcore said:


> sorry, sorry! posting from my iPod now...  still at the gym! I'm staying an extra hour since I didn't go yesterday.  sorry!



Aigght - you working on your health & wellbeing - I _*guess*_ that's a good reason for the delay.    















Just joking.


----------



## ~Hair~Fetish~ (Aug 21, 2009)

Girl.... Don't MAKE me come snatch you off that treadmill!  Hmmph! Got us waitin like you royalty or something!


----------



## SEMO (Aug 21, 2009)

ROBOTxcore said:


> *Update!*   But it gets better. "You know what you need?" she asked me. "A canon. Here, use mine. "
> 
> And sidebar here, but Canon's are pretty much amazing. Everything came out so clear and beautiful! Her hair was really blingin' in those shots.  She told me that she would email me the pictures.
> 
> ...



She is officially the best professor ever.  



JustKiya said:


> Aigght - you working on your health & wellbeing - I _*guess*_ that's a good reason for the delay.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




 Some of these new college kids have their priorities all wrong.


----------



## Avyn (Aug 21, 2009)

you betta git yo.........wh.......where's my belt?!!!


----------



## FlowerHair (Aug 21, 2009)

Robot...how much time do you have left in the gym


----------



## robot. (Aug 21, 2009)

I'm scared of y'all. i's leaving riiiiight nah.


----------



## ~Hair~Fetish~ (Aug 21, 2009)

jdub said:


> you betta git yo.........wh.......where's my belt?!!!


----------



## Neith (Aug 21, 2009)

*If I didn't know y'all, I'd think you **ALL were *


​


----------



## growth2come (Aug 21, 2009)

Ok Imma need those pictures right about now before I blow up with excitement!!!!


----------



## wavezncurlz (Aug 21, 2009)

this thread has gotta be one of the top 10 eva. The anticipation is killin a sista!


----------



## kweenameena (Aug 21, 2009)

ROBOTxcore, Imma need you to stop posting unless you posting a pic. Everytime I see your name I think you've posted a pic and then I scroll down and I just see words.


----------



## runwaydream (Aug 21, 2009)

gosh.. you got me about to have a nervous breakdown

i feel like jesse from saved by the bell singing "im so excited!! and i just can't hide it!! i'm so excited..im so..im so..."


 pls tell me im not the only one that saw that episode.


----------



## runwaydream (Aug 21, 2009)

kweenameena said:


> ROBOTxcore, Imma need you to stop posting unless you posting a pic. Everytime I see your name I think you've posted a pic and then I scroll down and I just see words.


----------



## carameldelight87 (Aug 21, 2009)

LMAO!!!  This thread is hilarious. Girl u betta post these pics quick, somebody said they were gone snatch u! Lol!


----------



## mscocoface (Aug 21, 2009)

Why do I hear the words......Ya'll gon make me lose my mind up in here up in here, ya'll gon make me act a fool up in here, up in here! 

Robo you better be on it with a quickness chica, not sure if anyone will be able to hold of that ebeating I see coming. 

This reminds me of the thread when blosssom was showing her pics and someone else.


----------



## growth2come (Aug 21, 2009)

:Run:.....ok...those pictures best be making an appearance soon....before this place gets rough...


----------



## FindingMe (Aug 21, 2009)

runwaydream said:


> gosh.. you got me about to have a nervous breakdown
> 
> i feel like jesse from saved by the bell singing "im so excited!! and i just can't hide it!! i'm so excited..im so..im so..."
> 
> ...


 


...ummm.....you might be....


----------



## FindingMe (Aug 21, 2009)

a'ight, a'ight, a'ight, a'ight...

i got my girl's back....she gonna post when she gets home!  Ya'll stop getting rowdy up in here...Ya here me?....

*peeks over shoulder, whispering*  Robotx, grl where you at, come on...can't...hold...them...off...for...longggg.......


----------



## djanae (Aug 21, 2009)

Okay, out of all the great posts on diy styling, product reviews, and the whole nine, 

*THIS* thread has gotten me the most excited. 

I concur. this def should be on some sort of top 10 list. lol


----------



## runwaydream (Aug 21, 2009)

FindingMe said:


> ...ummm.....you might be....




 
what?! that's like the best SBTB ep. ever! when they were making a music video and jesse started popping pills. 

ok. i'll shut up now


----------



## strawbearysweet (Aug 21, 2009)

runwaydream said:


> gosh.. you got me about to have a nervous breakdown
> 
> i feel like jesse from saved by the bell singing "im so excited!! and i just can't hide it!! i'm so excited..im so..im so..."
> 
> ...


 
 I remember that episode. She had been pulling all nighters studying and had to do some kind of performance. She was talking to Zack. Girl that was my show back in the day!!!


----------



## curlcomplexity (Aug 21, 2009)

I've been hitting F5 on this thread for the past 30 minutes!!! lol


----------



## FindingMe (Aug 21, 2009)

runwaydream said:


> what?! that's like the best SBT ep. ever! when they were making a music video and jesse started popping pills.
> 
> ok. i'll shut up now


 

...so i guess you are anxiously awaiting the reunion movie i saw on people mag


----------



## FindingMe (Aug 21, 2009)

strawbearysweet said:


> I remember that episode. She had been pulling all nighters studying and had to do some kind of performance. She was talking to Zack. Girl that was my show back in the day!!!


 
you're waiting for the reunion movie, too, huh?


----------



## FindingMe (Aug 21, 2009)

anybody want some coffee while they wait?  a magazine perhaps?


----------



## JustKiya (Aug 21, 2009)

jdub said:


> you betta git yo.........wh.......where's my belt?!!!





FlowerHair said:


> Robot...how much time do you have left in the gym



   

Y'all off. the. hook.


----------



## Bluetopia (Aug 21, 2009)

*raising hand*

I'd like some mint tea please


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Aug 21, 2009)

:


I'm good - as this was feat for you "OP" to be able to do all this and still maintaining your GPA (which better be good young lady - oops the mother in me just came out )


----------



## awhyley (Aug 21, 2009)

Basically, I'm here , waiting for the :Flahsssss thinking,

_"Robot's got some 'splaining to do . . . _"
:gotroasted:


(I'll be back after work)


----------



## beans4reezy (Aug 21, 2009)

FindingMe said:


> anybody want some coffee while they wait? a magazine perhaps?


 
Ummm yeah. I'll take a decaf, please.


----------



## runwaydream (Aug 21, 2009)

FindingMe said:


> ...so i guess you are anxiously awaiting the reunion movie i saw on people mag




lol. well i was. but i heard on the chelsey lately show that they're not gonna have one.


----------



## runwaydream (Aug 21, 2009)

strawbearysweet said:


> I remember that episode. She had been pulling all nighters studying and had to do some kind of performance. She was talking to Zack. Girl that was my show back in the day!!!




oh thank God! now i dont feel as stupid lol


----------



## FindingMe (Aug 21, 2009)

Bluetopia said:


> *raising hand*
> 
> I'd like some mint tea please


 
got it ....would you like some cake or a scone as well?


----------



## growth2come (Aug 21, 2009)

.....I dont thinkmy nerves can take anymore of this suspense...


----------



## Kirei (Aug 21, 2009)

Dang...come on Robo...

You said you left already, is your home in another state?



You must be slow pacing it...you like all the attention we giving you...


----------



## FindingMe (Aug 21, 2009)

beans4reezy said:


> Ummm yeah. I'll take a decaf, please.


 
ok, a nice banana bread will go great with that.  are you allergic to walnuts bc the loaf does contain nuts as we feel it makes the bread more substantial and tastier....tell you what...i'll throw that in for free as i'm so sure you'll love it...be right back...


----------



## melodies815 (Aug 21, 2009)

I have _liked _a whole lot of threads on LHCF.

I have _loved _a couple.

I have never felt addicted to a thread...anxious...heart beating all fast...thinking I am going to reach the end of it and find all these glorious pictures of hair with angels singing in my brain and tears threatening to roll down my face....

This is CRAZY!  I actually am upset that the pics are not here yet...is she home yet?   I feeland all at once.

Hopefully, her hair is not .  That would really irk my nerves...


This is the best thread ever.  Ever.

 to you professor!

cj


----------



## Kirei (Aug 21, 2009)

melodies815 said:


> I have _liked _a whole lot of threads on LHCF.
> 
> I have _loved _a couple.
> 
> ...


 
This smiley  makes me  every. single. time! Whooo!


----------



## growth2come (Aug 21, 2009)

Liyah said:


> Dang...come on Robo...
> 
> You* said you left already, is your home in another state?*
> 
> ...


 
Did she walk home or something??.....y'all have buses, trains and cars over there right??


----------



## Crystalicequeen123 (Aug 21, 2009)

Okay *where *are these pics??   

Sings:  "Don't leave me this way...."


----------



## beans4reezy (Aug 21, 2009)

growth2come said:


> Did she walk home or something??.....y'all have buses, trains and cars over there right??


 

I have been here a year and this is the MOST fun I have had on a thread.


----------



## strawbearysweet (Aug 21, 2009)

FindingMe said:


> ok, a nice banana bread will go great with that. are you allergic to walnuts bc the loaf does contain nuts as we feel it makes the bread more substantial and tastier....tell you what...i'll throw that in for free as i'm so sure you'll love it...be right back...


 
I'd like some banana bread too please.


----------



## ~Hair~Fetish~ (Aug 21, 2009)

She's probably sitting at her computer right now laughing her a$$ off!!


----------



## BlondeByDesire (Aug 21, 2009)

Wow waiting waiting and waiting ... can someone PM me when she posts these pics, bcuz I will forget to check them out ... pleasssssssssse


----------



## melodies815 (Aug 21, 2009)

Liyah said:


> This smiley  makes me  every. single. time! Whooo!



Me too.  It reminds me of something I never want my hair to do but would still laugh at if it did.  I love that smiley...

cj


----------



## Bluetopia (Aug 21, 2009)

FindingMe said:


> got it ....would you like some cake or a scone as well?


 
Some lemon cake would hit the spot right now. All this suspense is making me emotionally eat! lol


----------



## LaBella (Aug 21, 2009)

Message from lurkland:
pressing F5 here....


----------



## melodies815 (Aug 21, 2009)

beans4reezy said:


> I have been here a year and this is the MOST fun I have had on a thread.



I am with you.  I've only been here a year and this is fun.

I now see why some people - like myself - are addicted.  I have been fighting the category of addiction to a hair site, but I give up.  The first step is admitting I have a problem.

*big sigh...*

*My name is Christi and I am in an intimate relationship with my hair.*

(So..ummm...what's the deal if you don't wanna be cured???)


----------



## ~Hair~Fetish~ (Aug 21, 2009)

Good afternoon... we are interupting your regularly scheduled programming to bring you a live update on Channel 6 News. We have a victim who has been declared missing  after reports that she was to reveal some highly anticipated hair porn and didn't deliver.   Said victim is believed to have been attacked by an angry mob made up of members from a cult called LHCF. :mob: Investigators are still finding body pieces as this story is being aired.... Stay tuned...


----------



## Bluetopia (Aug 21, 2009)

~Hair~Fetish~ said:


> Good afternoon... we are interupting your regularly scheduled programming to bring you a live update on Channel 6 News. We have a victim who has been declared missing  after reports that she was to reveal some highly anticipated hair porn and didn't deliver.   Said victim is believed to have been attacked by an angry mob made of of members from a cult called LHCF.  Investigators are still finding body pieces as this story is being aired.... Stay tuned...


 
bwwwahhhaaahaaaahaaa!!!!!! 

u'se a fool!


----------



## runwaydream (Aug 21, 2009)

OMG!!!  for srs???? it's been HOURS now!!


----------



## robot. (Aug 21, 2009)

ALRIGHT, DANG.

As soon as I left the gym, I was caught in a thunderstorm. I was parked on the other side of campus, and no offense y'all, but I wasn't about to hoof it all that way. 

They're loading to photobucket right now!


----------



## MrsHdrLe (Aug 21, 2009)

YEA!!!!! At long Last!  GIMME GIMME GIMME!!!


----------



## robot. (Aug 21, 2009)

FindingMe said:


> a'ight, a'ight, a'ight, a'ight...
> 
> i got my girl's back....she gonna post when she gets home!  Ya'll stop getting rowdy up in here...Ya here me?....
> 
> *peeks over shoulder, whispering*  Robotx, grl where you at, come on...can't...hold...them...off...for...longggg.......



Good lookin' out, homegirl!

Next post WILL have the pictures. I'll do one pic a post because I'm leaving them huge. Y'all might stone me if I take longer to resize them.


----------



## robot. (Aug 21, 2009)




----------



## ~Hair~Fetish~ (Aug 21, 2009)

ROBOTxcore said:


> Good lookin' out, homegirl!
> 
> Next post WILL have the pictures. I'll do one pic a post because I'm leaving them huge. *Y'all might stone me if I take longer to resize them*.


 
Hmmmph! As long as you know!


----------



## robot. (Aug 21, 2009)




----------



## robot. (Aug 21, 2009)




----------



## robot. (Aug 21, 2009)




----------



## robot. (Aug 21, 2009)




----------



## robot. (Aug 21, 2009)

There!

And she has the length shots. Sorry for the blurriness. Trust, hers are waaaay better.


----------



## ~Hair~Fetish~ (Aug 21, 2009)

:woohoo2:



:lovedrool:


----------



## wavezncurlz (Aug 21, 2009)

PURTY!!:kewlpics:


----------



## growth2come (Aug 21, 2009)

Beautifull!!! those are some gawjus coils!!!


----------



## JustKiya (Aug 21, 2009)

ROBOTxcore said:


>



      

Oh, WOW!!!! Lookit them curlies!! And I love her waves!!! Wow. Wow. Wow!!!!!!! 

Gorgeous. 

So worth the wait!


----------



## carameldelight87 (Aug 21, 2009)

Wow that texture shot is ULTRA clear! And EVERY last one of her curls is defined!!! Not a stitch of frizz!!! U were right! Can't wait to see more.


----------



## MrsHdrLe (Aug 21, 2009)

:woohoo2:ver18: (it's like that)
THANKS ROBOTX


----------



## tadeja (Aug 21, 2009)

Very nice pics! She has great skin, too.


----------



## JustKiya (Aug 21, 2009)

I'm so drooling at her coils, STILL!!!! 

Dude, what products does she use?!?!?!


----------



## growth2come (Aug 21, 2009)

I can see why you were drooling over the hair from the front row seat....she has the pretties fro!


----------



## robot. (Aug 21, 2009)

This has officially been the best, funniest, frightening, most potentially life-threatening, most amusing, most exciting thread of my life. And it's not even my hair.


----------



## robot. (Aug 21, 2009)

JustKiya said:


> I'm so drooling at her coils, STILL!!!!
> 
> Dude, what products does she use?!?!?!



It was in one of the updates. She told me: pantene pro-v condish, CON moisturizing poo, and some kind of queen helene olive oil cream and that's it.


----------



## JustKiya (Aug 21, 2009)

ROBOTxcore said:


> It was in one of the updates. She told me: pantene pro-v condish, CON moisturizing poo, and some kind of queen helene olive oil cream and that's it.



Afreakingmazing. Wow, wow, woooooow.


----------



## robot. (Aug 21, 2009)

She said she stayed in braids for two years until her hair was almost the length she has now. I don't know how long she started out though.


----------



## I *Am* Not* My* Hair (Aug 21, 2009)

Does your professor know that her hair it being admired by so many...after all this she has got to join this forum...


----------



## FlowerHair (Aug 21, 2009)

Amazing hair 

Thank you for those pics...Finally!!!


----------



## La Colocha (Aug 21, 2009)

Her hair is just beautiful.


----------



## ~Hair~Fetish~ (Aug 21, 2009)

Now for the next photo-shoot,  we want the straight hair.


----------



## Chipmunk (Aug 21, 2009)

That was worth the wait. Her hair is gorgeous.


----------



## Kirei (Aug 21, 2009)

Beautiful thanks Robot!!

Her curls are so pretty! Man, her hair is the truth, she slicked those sides down nice! Her puff is the truth!

Beautiful just beautiful!


----------



## FloweringSakura (Aug 21, 2009)

Pretty!   
...


----------



## Lucie (Aug 21, 2009)

Ms. Professor and ROBOTxcore that was worth the wait!!! I need a cigarrette!!! Her hair is gorgeous!!!!


----------



## tarheelgurl (Aug 21, 2009)

WOW! Her hair is beautiful!


----------



## robot. (Aug 21, 2009)

Today was the best. 

Remember that secret date I mentioned that was going to delay the pics until tomorrow? Well, tell me why when I got home, I had an Edible Arrangement waiting for me?! With a balloon and a note that says "just because."

I don't know if any of you have ever had an edible arrangement but they have THE FRESHEST FRUIT I have ever tasted!  I'm going to enjoy it until it's time to go.

That man.


----------



## justnotsure (Aug 21, 2009)

Awwww how sweet!  Thanks for the pictures...I'm pretty sure this was the most exciting part of my day!


----------



## SEMO (Aug 21, 2009)

Thanks for the pics.  Her hair is _*very*_ pretty.  I'm glad you came back and updated before I left for the weekend.  Now I can go in peace.


----------



## Blessed2bless (Aug 21, 2009)

Her hair is amazing!!!!!!!!! Her skin is amazing!!!!!


----------



## Bulletproof (Aug 21, 2009)

WOWSA! Her hair is dreamy. She has waves curls and coils and they are all shiny and thick and healthy and frizz free. I was scared when you mentioned trying to get good texture shots but boy am I glad you did. That hair deserves this shrine. That hair is hair to aspire to. I will say it, that hair is SEXY.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful (Aug 21, 2009)

Where are the length shots?


----------



## simplie_lovable (Aug 21, 2009)

~Hair~Fetish~ said:


> *Now for the next photo-shoot,  we want the straight hair. *




I agree lol, the entire time I was viewing the pics I was like "ooooooooooooo, ahhhhhhhhhh" lol


----------



## BroadstreetBully (Aug 21, 2009)

Just so...so...beautiful  Those coils look so delicious.


----------



## melodies815 (Aug 21, 2009)

I think my heart stopped for a quick moment when I saw the close-up texture shot.  Actually, I know it stopped with the very first pic because I felt it stop.  I've never seen a head that looks so 'fro-ish yet has such pretty coils.  They were so perfectly defined.

I love her hair...thanks so much for posting and for starting this thread.

This. Is. The. Best. Thread. Ever.

Ever.  

...still can't believe I have read every single post on every single page.....


cj


----------



## ceebee3 (Aug 21, 2009)

Thanks for the pics, it was well worth the wait.  She has beautiful hair.


----------



## SweetSpirit86 (Aug 21, 2009)

Yay tytytytytyty!!! She has lovely hair! and omg


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Aug 21, 2009)

No lie, I got moist


----------



## beans4reezy (Aug 21, 2009)

This was worth the wait...her texture is amazing!!


----------



## WantNatural (Aug 21, 2009)

O....M....G!!!!! What coils, what waves - what edges!!!! I hope my hair looks like that when it grows up!!!


----------



## FindingMe (Aug 21, 2009)

JustKiya said:


> I'm so drooling at her coils, STILL!!!!
> 
> Dude, what products does she use?!?!?!


 
*Agreed.   NOW, you gotta get the FULL regi*...are you sure she's not a member here?  Her hair looks SO healthy and pretty.


----------



## jujubelle (Aug 21, 2009)

wow...
clean-up isle me.


----------



## FindingMe (Aug 21, 2009)

ROBOTxcore said:


> It was in one of the updates. She told me: pantene pro-v condish, CON moisturizing poo, and some kind of queen helene olive oil cream and that's it.


 
that's it?  that's all she uses? she must have some magic water or something in her house bc if that's it, she got me feeling kinda silly over here doing all i do to my hair and my results are still crunchy and frizzed and hers are so soft and moist and perfectly coiled...


----------



## caribgirl (Aug 21, 2009)

Beautiful coily curls with beautiful skin to boot! I thank her for sharing and  you, Robot for making us drool ! 

Enjoy your edible arrangement- he is a keeper !


----------



## MagnoliaBelle (Aug 21, 2009)

Those curls get a perfect 10!!!  The thickness and health... PERFECT 10!  I can't wait to see more pics of The Professor!!

Thanks Robot... I have loved this thread!!!


----------



## godsflowerrr (Aug 21, 2009)

BEAUTIFUL HAIR!!!! thanks for this thread....it had been so much fun...lol


----------



## kweenameena (Aug 21, 2009)

lamaravilla said:


> No lie, I got moist


You a straight fool!!!!!
I laffed so loud! I had reread it....I thought you were saying her hair looks really moist. Which it does!! Her hair is absolutely beautiful.

So when is she joining??


----------



## Supergirl (Aug 21, 2009)

very nice, she has been so generous to share with  us, invite her to join us


----------



## robot. (Aug 21, 2009)

Ya'll are something else! 

I'll email her in the morning to show her the site and link her to this thread. I know she's going to get a kick out of seeing your responses!

ETA: And I will not forget to remind her to send me the ones she took.


----------



## robot. (Aug 21, 2009)

sqzbly1908 said:


> :
> 
> 
> I'm good - as this was feat for you "OP" to be able to do all this and still maintaining your GPA (which better be good young lady - oops the mother in me just came out )



I got a good grade on the paper in her class, too.  

No worries, e-mama.


----------



## Avyn (Aug 21, 2009)

aaaaaaahhhhhh!! the angels are singing!!!!

thanx girlie!!!!  there goes that pantene again.  i thought it was hype in the pantene contest site, but i'm becoming a believer.  i'm mad that she has such a simple regi!!!  i'm co washing, vitamin poppin, chlorella drinkin, coconut oilin, twistin, gellin', colon cleansin, prayin, burnin candles, ooom shalla goom lock lockin  ('member that from what's happenin when rerun joined that cult),  etc., etc., etc.  jk


----------



## WorkInProgress88 (Aug 21, 2009)

.i feel like i can finally breath --> her hair is sooo BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## lynnstar (Aug 21, 2009)

Thanks for sharing those pics Robot!

Her hair is gaga-gorgeous!

She's a Crown N Glory girl - awesome!! I'm soooo inspired! Off to DC again


----------



## Amerie123 (Aug 21, 2009)

I just wanna say, I loved this thread.. and OP, thanks for sharing.. tell professor thanks for being soo cool about it..


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Aug 22, 2009)

There are no words...that is simply amazing hair!!  Ur professor was very generous and I appreciate that.  

Robot thanks for all your dedication to healthy hair and keeping up with this thread.  

Ladies we are some silly ppl some of the responses were straight comedy. I got a good ab workout laughing.  But I too had to close my mouth and wipe the moisture from my chin. LOL!!


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane (Aug 22, 2009)

*oooh she has lots of pretty hair! thats a big ole puff! so when is she joining? she's a prof so we know she has $6.50.*​


----------



## robot. (Aug 22, 2009)

I told her you all were eagerly awaiting her join.


----------



## FindingMe (Aug 22, 2009)

ROBOTxcore said:


> I told her you all were eagerly awaiting her join.


 
AND we need her frizz free, moist coil techniques and tools.  She's a professor, so she should be able to detail it real good for us


----------



## TracyNicole (Aug 22, 2009)

Her hair is beautiful.  I mean it's simply beautiful.  I've never seen natural hair like that before.   The curl definition AND the fro effect.I love it.  Thank you for your boldness and diligence in getting the 411.


----------



## Leonine523 (Aug 22, 2009)

jdub said:


> aaaaaaahhhhhh!! the angels are singing!!!!
> 
> thanx girlie!!!!  there goes that pantene again.  i thought it was hype in the pantene contest site, but i'm becoming a believer.  i'm mad that she has such a simple regi!!!  i'm co washing, vitamin poppin, chlorella drinkin, coconut oilin, twistin, gellin', colon cleansin, *prayin, burnin candles, ooom shalla goom lock lockin*  ('member that from what's happenin when rerun joined that cult),  etc., etc., etc.  jk



   

wow, that had me cracking up!


----------



## BostonMaria (Aug 22, 2009)

8 pages? 
You guys have lost your minds! LOL


----------



## hothair (Aug 22, 2009)

BostonMaria said:


> 8 pages?
> You guys have lost your minds! LOL


 

YUP! What she said


----------



## robot. (Aug 22, 2009)

Imagine what it's like for the people who don't have the 40 per page setting!


----------



## Missigirl (Aug 22, 2009)

Ms Professor has some beautiful hair.  I really enjoyed this post!!! News at 6 really kept us updated


----------



## claudia05 (Aug 22, 2009)

Wow. Her hair is so gorgeous and lush. 4a/b too? Thanks for sharing ...


----------



## I *Am* Not* My* Hair (Aug 22, 2009)

Leonine523 said:


> wow, that had me cracking up!


 
HILARIOUS - Jd u sound like me...


----------



## growth2come (Aug 22, 2009)

I am still waiting for the pictures she will be emailing you!!!


----------



## robot. (Aug 22, 2009)

Girl, me too. I can't tell you how many times I check my email.


----------



## Pooks (Aug 22, 2009)

Good work Robot, it was worth the wait, her hair is gorgeous!!! Camping out for the length check pics...


----------



## robot. (Aug 22, 2009)

Watch another almost-riot start over those.


----------



## FindingMe (Aug 22, 2009)

i ran up in here thinking prof had sent pics and Robotx had downloaded


----------



## robot. (Aug 22, 2009)

You guys will be the first know. 


Maybe I should stop posting until I have them, like a previous poster told me to do.


----------



## lady djm (Aug 22, 2009)

WOW this helps with my motivation for transitioning


----------



## melodies815 (Aug 22, 2009)

Okay...I read all the posts AFTER the pics were posted as well....

...even though I knew the professor had probably not yet sent her pics to you yet.  

This thread is fun.
I hope she joins.  I want a simple regimen that will magically transform my head into something like hers.  LOL 

*NOT!*

...but I can hope, can't I?


cj


----------



## simplie_lovable (Aug 22, 2009)

I have read every single replies in this post (love it). But I am waiting on those other pictures. I know its not ur fault Robot ( i am patiently waiting on your lovely prof).


----------



## robot. (Aug 23, 2009)

hopefully she'll have them soon!


----------



## andromeda (Aug 23, 2009)

ROBOTxcore said:


>





ROBOTxcore said:


>


Wow, just...wow...  Gorgeous head of hair.  Totally worth the wait.




lamaravilla said:


> No lie, I got moist





You owe my cat an apology.  My reaction to your post startled her _real_ bad.


----------



## naturalepiphany (Aug 24, 2009)

Wow her hair is gorgeous. I wonder what she does to get those perfect curlies. Thanks for the post I'm so glad I subbed.


----------



## t23luvgod (Aug 24, 2009)

lamaravilla said:


> No lie, I got moist


 

LMAO!!!


----------



## ~Hair~Fetish~ (Aug 24, 2009)

Oh lord.... make sure you tell the Prof that she's courting an e-beatdown! 

Where are those pics missy?!?!?


----------



## Damaged but not out (Aug 25, 2009)

FindingMe said:


> ...so i guess you are anxiously awaiting the reunion movie i saw on people mag






There having a reunion movie!!!


----------



## PeopleTalkDaily (Aug 25, 2009)

i want more...i love her edges..
how did she do that?


----------



## Crystalicequeen123 (Aug 28, 2009)

I wanna see the "Straight hair" pics!!!


----------



## Still Sexy Stewardess (Aug 28, 2009)

:mob:
Straight pics!
Straight pics!
AHHHHHHHHHH!


----------



## ~Hair~Fetish~ (Aug 28, 2009)

Alas (sigh).... the professor has let us down and toyed with our emotions. 

_How could you?! My heart is bleeding right now!  Me... your coils... I thought (sniffle)... I thought we had something special!  I don't think I'll ever allow myself to love another head of hair again.  (sobbing).....  WHYYYYYYY?!?!?!?!?!?!_

I need a tissue...


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane (Aug 28, 2009)

*yeah, whea dem straight head pitchas at?!!!*​


----------



## kjames001 (Aug 28, 2009)

Girl the pics were well worth the wait. Did she tell you what she puts on her hair daily to get that wonderful frizz free definition?


----------



## robot. (Aug 29, 2009)

MochaWisdom said:


> i want more...i love her edges..
> how did she do that?



She says she only uses a scarf and she keeps it with her (I'm assuming, since she so readily whipped it out of her bag to show).


----------



## robot. (Aug 29, 2009)

Still Sexy Stewardess said:


> :mob:
> Straight pics!
> Straight pics!
> AHHHHHHHHHH!



Crazy. 

She'll still be teaching english (which I don't have) and tutoring, so I'm sure I'll see her around. She says she only straightens for trims, so who knows how long it'll be before she straightens again.

I KNOW you all don't want her to risk any HEAT DAMAGE to those tresses, now do you?!


----------



## ~Hair~Fetish~ (Aug 30, 2009)

ROBOTxcore said:


> Crazy.
> 
> She'll still be teaching english (which I don't have) and tutoring, so I'm sure I'll see her around. She says *she only straightens for trims*, so who knows how long it'll be before she straightens again.
> 
> I KNOW you all don't want her to risk any HEAT DAMAGE to those tresses, now do you?!


 
I think I might have possibly perhaps maybe somewhat saw a split end in one of the pics.  I'm thinking it's time for a trim... you know... just in case...


----------



## mscocoface (Aug 30, 2009)

~Hair~Fetish~ said:


> I think I might have possibly perhaps maybe somewhat saw a split end in one of the pics. I'm thinking it's time for a trim... you know... just in case...


 

You are trecherous, bad and not right.  Now repent!!!! 

PS:  But let me check those pics again just to be sure!!


----------



## ~Hair~Fetish~ (Aug 30, 2009)

mscocoface said:


> You are trecherous, bad and not right. Now repent!!!!
> 
> PS: But let me check those pics again just to be sure!!


 
ma'am... I'm just a concerned citizen! 

 trim! trim! trim!


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Aug 30, 2009)

hot mess. all of you. lmaoooo


----------



## ~Hair~Fetish~ (Aug 30, 2009)

lilsparkle825 said:


> hot mess. all of you. lmaoooo


 
 ... and you RAN in here hoping the straight pics were posted!


----------



## robot. (Aug 31, 2009)

alright, she finally sent them! uploading now.


----------



## robot. (Aug 31, 2009)




----------



## robot. (Aug 31, 2009)




----------



## robot. (Aug 31, 2009)




----------



## robot. (Aug 31, 2009)




----------



## ~Hair~Fetish~ (Aug 31, 2009)

OMG!  I would KILL for texture like that! :lovedrool:

That shrinkage is INSANE!  Love it!


----------



## robot. (Aug 31, 2009)

I told you! It's big, soft, and built in PS'ing!

I can only hope and pray my hair turns out as awesome as hers.


----------



## SoAnxious12 (Aug 31, 2009)

the shrinkage blew my mind, i knew it would be at least APL, but WOW!!!! beautiful hair!


----------



## hopeful (Aug 31, 2009)

*WOW!!!*​

........


----------



## robot. (Aug 31, 2009)

I told you her camera was way better.


----------



## ~Hair~Fetish~ (Aug 31, 2009)

ROBOTxcore said:


> I told you! It's big, soft, and built in PS'ing!
> 
> I can only hope and pray my hair turns out as awesome as hers.


 
Your fro looks nice and soft  ... I'm sure it will.


----------



## KiSseS03 (Aug 31, 2009)

WOWZER!! Again!! Oh man, her hair is beyond beautiful!  This is the stuff my hair dreams are made of!


----------



## Brownsugababy (Aug 31, 2009)

Definitely worth the wait!
 Her hair is so long and her curls look so defined and moisturized ! Wow


----------



## isabella09 (Aug 31, 2009)

OMG!! WooooW her hair is breathtakingly beautiful!! Thank you so much for the pictures!!


----------



## Jetblackhair (Aug 31, 2009)

All of a sudden I saw this thread blow up and I thought what in sam hill is going on?

And, OMGosh, I went straight to the picture posts...WHAT A BEAUTIFUL HEAD OF HAIR!!! 

Using Beyonce's song, It's so much, it's so curly, it's so long...

Thanks Robot!


----------



## prettybyrd (Aug 31, 2009)

Do we know her regime?  I was just alurker in here before I saw those pics and now I know why you were so anxious for us to see!  

Does she have a fotki...something!  Help a sista out!  I want her hair!


----------



## melodies815 (Aug 31, 2009)

WOW!
WOW!
WOW!

That shrinkage is CRAZY!!!  Mine is only about half my length...hopefully I will have more shrinkage as I grow.  I want her hair...

Thanks so much for posting!  Stunning hair she has (my Yoda impersonation...)

cj




​

​


----------



## Xavier (Aug 31, 2009)

I saw the first set thinking...yeah her hair is pretty.

Then I looked at the second set and I started drooling.


----------



## wavezncurlz (Aug 31, 2009)

Wow. So pretty! Her front looks like mine but I am jellis of those tighter coils in the back. And her shrinkage is no joke!


----------



## robot. (Aug 31, 2009)

~Hair~Fetish~ said:


> Your fro looks nice and soft  ... I'm sure it will.



You don't know how giddy that thought makes me.


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane (Aug 31, 2009)

ROBOTxcore said:


>



*what the... when, where, how?!?! i want hair like that!! its so pretty!*​


----------



## simplie_lovable (Aug 31, 2009)

YES, FINALLY. Now I want to see a pic with her hair straighten. Wow me luv her hair just beautiful


----------



## JustKiya (Aug 31, 2009)

ROBOTxcore said:


>



I literally got tears in my eyes when I saw this picture. Holy. Mother. Of. Us. All. 
Midback!!! MIDBACK!!! All outta that fabulous fro! Wow, wow, wow! Just gawgeous.


I don't even care about the straight pics now. I'm so done.


----------



## Bulletproof (Aug 31, 2009)

Sigh, all I did was wimper and sigh because I know my jealousy of that hair isn't right but I can't stop.


----------



## robot. (Aug 31, 2009)

JustKiya said:


> I literally got tears in my eyes when I saw this picture. Holy. Mother. Of. Us. All.
> Midback!!! MIDBACK!!! All outta that fabulous fro! Wow, wow, wow! Just gawgeous.
> 
> 
> I don't even care about the straight pics now. I'm so done.



I couldn't wait for YOU to get up in here!


----------



## *closer*2*my*dreams* (Aug 31, 2009)

*I'm about ready to cry too... I can only wish my hair was that beautiful....*


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Aug 31, 2009)

Thanks Robot!!  That's what I aspire my hair to get to in time.  That is one awesome fro.  I love her hair!!


----------



## robot. (Aug 31, 2009)

No problem.  It was fun!


----------



## Poohbear (Aug 31, 2009)

It's very possible for people to think that! When I wear my natural hair straightened, some people think I have a relaxer. All I used was a blowdryer and flat-iron.


----------



## Poohbear (Aug 31, 2009)

ROBOTxcore said:


>





 Her hair is beautiful! I think me and your professor are hair twins or cousins!


----------



## Poohbear (Aug 31, 2009)

ROBOTxcore said:


>


This picture reminds me of my natural shrunken hair texture too. 

I just can't get those deep waves that she has in the front of her hair in those other pics.


----------



## TeeWhyAre (Aug 31, 2009)

I have been following this thread waiting for updates and my goodness this woman has a gorgeous head of hair. Thank you so much for sharing.


----------



## Still Sexy Stewardess (Aug 31, 2009)

*W   H   A   T  ??  *

Sweet sweet holy I just can't even how? how?  how?  bless my eyes.  I'm thru.


----------



## Still Sexy Stewardess (Aug 31, 2009)

Forgot my manners.  Thank you, Robotxcore.


----------



## lydc (Aug 31, 2009)

Oh my gosh her hair is beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## andromeda (Aug 31, 2009)

ROBOTxcore said:


>





ROBOTxcore said:


>





ROBOTxcore said:


>



:lovedrool:HuhmuhnuhHuhmuhnuhHuhmuhnuh:lovedrool:


----------



## Ediese (Aug 31, 2009)

hopeful said:


> *WOW!!!*​
> 
> 
> ........


 
I needed to reiterate because this is exactly what I said when I saw the pics!


----------



## FindingMe (Aug 31, 2009)

ROBOTxcore said:


>


 

  I see why you are having a love story with her hair.  It's UNBELIEVABLE.  It straight up doesn't look real.  The first pics were great, but these ar off the hook....LORD...and her regi is like 3 things?...good gracious...


----------



## FindingMe (Aug 31, 2009)

i just wanna lay in her hair and go to sleep...is there something wrong with that?


----------



## JustKiya (Aug 31, 2009)

FindingMe said:


> i just wanna lay in her hair and go to sleep...is there something wrong with that?



 Not at all.


----------



## BlackMasterPiece (Aug 31, 2009)

Awe man, she has that 4a silky type. Them waves......oh my lawd. Her hair is just outta this world perfection!!

Have you shown her this thread?? I'm sure she'd be if she saw how we ova here feenin lmfao


----------



## joytimes10 (Aug 31, 2009)

I am officially overcome!!!  Ms professor's hair is is is... just WOW!  I have no words.  I can't wait to be done transitioning... sigh


----------



## TaraDyan (Aug 31, 2009)

I was wondering why this thread was so huge.  Now that I've clicked it and seen the pictures ...


*DAAAAAAAAAAAANNNNNNNGGGGGGG!!!*



This lady's hair is amazing!!!


----------



## TeeWhyAre (Aug 31, 2009)

FindingMe said:


> i just wanna lay in her hair and go to sleep...is there something wrong with that?





I'm over here dying @ work!


----------



## blackbarbie986 (Aug 31, 2009)

amazing, amazing, amazing!! lol, i can not believe i have read through all these pages.


----------



## PeopleTalkDaily (Aug 31, 2009)

This is a durn shame!!!
I love her hair..


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane (Aug 31, 2009)

*there is a regi in here somewhere?*​


----------



## robot. (Aug 31, 2009)

jane, it was in one of the text updates.


i'm so glad everyone loves her hair!


----------



## Duchesse (Aug 31, 2009)

Firstly, this thread has been a highly amusing one reading from start to finish. I love you all for your stalkerish, feenin, hilarity filled posts!

second...WowZers! Your prof's hair is amazing!!!! I'm so ready to take these scissors and cut my texlaxed hair off! Her hair is so silken, so butter, so springy, so lush! To see it stretch that far, and her smooth wavylove roots...


----------



## RadiantBeauty (Aug 31, 2009)

JustKiya said:


> WOoohooooooo!!!!!!!
> 
> Did you include the request that it not be pressed?





ROBOTxcore said:


> There is no pleasing you people.
> 
> I didn't ask, but I think she knows from the post I showed her what hair we wanted.





JustKiya said:


> Nah, nah, I'm content with a picture - I was just wondering how bold you were.
> 
> Hi Professor!!!





~Hair~Fetish~ said:


> Kissing a little bootay... eh?? Ain't nothin wrong with that!
> 
> ** Hi Ms Professor!!





~Hair~Fetish~ said:


> "Good afternoon... Welcome to Channel 6 News. In today's report we bring to you a story about a Professor  who took out a restraining order on one of her students for allegedly stalking her umm... hair.  :scratchch: The case took a bizarre turn when detectives discovered a "cyber shrine"  dedicated to the victim's locks.  The defendent was taken into custody after acting as a renegade papparazzi :Flahsssss... trying to get "texture shots" of said hair. Our sources  have revealed that the defendent is part of some cult of sorts ... that is strangely obsessed with hair.  This cult which goes by the name of LHCF, is rumored to be HIGHLY addictive, and indulges in GRAPHIC displays of hair porn.  Be careful, as you can easily be sucked in.  Channel 6 News will keep you updated with breaking news in this strangely bizarre story...."





JustKiya said:


>





~Hair~Fetish~ said:


> Good afternoon... we are interupting your regularly scheduled programming to bring you a live update on Channel 6 News. We have a victim who has been declared missing  after reports that she was to reveal some highly anticipated hair porn and didn't deliver.   Said victim is believed to have been attacked by an angry mob made up of members from a cult called LHCF. :mob: Investigators are still finding body pieces as this story is being aired.... Stay tuned...





~Hair~Fetish~ said:


> Now for the next photo-shoot,  we want the straight hair.





jdub said:


> aaaaaaahhhhhh!! the angels are singing!!!!
> 
> thanx girlie!!!!  there goes that pantene again.  i thought it was hype in the pantene contest site, but i'm becoming a believer.  i'm mad that she has such a simple regi!!!  i'm co washing, vitamin poppin, chlorella drinkin, coconut oilin, twistin, gellin', colon cleansin, prayin, burnin candles, ooom shalla goom lock lockin  ('member that from what's happenin when rerun joined that cult),  etc., etc., etc.  jk






FindingMe said:


> i just wanna lay in her hair and go to sleep...is there something wrong with that?



ROBOT, your professor's hair is beautiful! 

BUT these comments had me.....  Ya'll really had me cryin!


----------



## robot. (Aug 31, 2009)

Poohbear said:


> This picture reminds me of my natural shrunken hair texture too.
> 
> I just can't get those deep waves that she has in the front of her hair in those other pics.



I LOVE her waves. So silky and shiny and deep... I could go surfin' on them!


----------



## sky_blu (Aug 31, 2009)

Wow! I had to read through to figure out why this thread how so many posts but I see why. Her hair is gorgeous! I can't believe I just spent the last 5 minutes ooohh and ahhhh at hair LOL. Thanks for sharing! Did you get her regimen or did I miss that posts?


----------



## Mattie26 (Aug 31, 2009)

I just sat here and read ALL 38 pgs. 
1. The Professers hair is Amazing
2. Everyone one on here is a riot and I really need the laughs
3. This by foare has been ghe best thread I have read so fare.


----------



## robot. (Sep 1, 2009)

Her regi was in one of the updates. The third, I think.


----------



## robot. (Sep 1, 2009)

If you guys want, I can organize a list if questions to send her, though if you just want her regi, that's already been posted.


----------



## Harina (Sep 1, 2009)

Hey robot, are the updates in this thread? Or is the third update another thread. Me's confused.


----------



## JustKiya (Sep 1, 2009)

Riverrock said:


> Hey robot, are the updates in this thread? Or is the third update another thread. Me's confused.



All the updates are here.


----------



## Harina (Sep 1, 2009)

Thanks. Do you know what page the regi is in?


----------



## Harina (Sep 1, 2009)

Ok, one's on 25.


----------



## TeeWhyAre (Sep 1, 2009)

Riverrock said:


> Thanks. Do you know what page the regi is in?






She then told me she spent two years in braids and went she took them out, her hair pretty much looked "like this," and pointed to her BIG, LUSCIOUS mane with a laugh. *She went on to say she only had her hair straightened for a trim*, but her sister is a natural who straightens. She says her sister goes to the Dominican places to get blowouts, but "I had one once and had to chop three inches off." But she's happy to have found a flat iron that works for her and keeps her hair straight.

I was going to ask her what products she used, and managed to get out that* she washes her hair once a week,* but then all the other students filed in.

*http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showpost.php?p=8572088&postcount=6*


She told me: *pantene pro-v condish, CON moisturizing poo, and some kind of queen helene olive oil cream and that's it. *
*http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showpost.php?p=8605662&postcount=242*


----------



## Harina (Sep 1, 2009)

GeeLove said:


> She then told me she spent two years in braids and went she took them out, her hair pretty much looked "like this," and pointed to her BIG, LUSCIOUS mane with a laugh. *She went on to say she only had her hair straightened for a trim*, but her sister is a natural who straightens. She says her sister goes to the Dominican places to get blowouts, but "I had one once and had to chop three inches off." But she's happy to have found a flat iron that works for her and keeps her hair straight.
> 
> I was going to ask her what products she used, and managed to get out that* she washes her hair once a week,* but then all the other students filed in.
> 
> ...



Thanks. I had started from the back of the thread, and just realized the post numbers for the updates were at the start of the thread.


----------



## robot. (Sep 9, 2009)

Guess who I saw today... :eyebrows2


----------



## Carrie A (Sep 9, 2009)

ROBOTxcore said:


> Guess who I saw today... :eyebrows2


 
Let me guess.....the professah .

BTW is she on any other hair sites, like NP, Motown girl, or NC


----------



## robot. (Sep 9, 2009)

Yes. So if she straightens her hair anytime soon, you ladies know I am in there.

I don't think she's on any hair site. I've invited her to this one via email, but no response.


----------



## Mrs.Green (Sep 9, 2009)

ROBOTxcore said:


> Yes. So if she straightens her hair anytime soon, you ladies know I am in there.
> 
> I don't think she's on any hair site. I've invited her to this one via email, but no response.


 
That's what I want to see~ All those curls straightened .  Her hair is BEAUTIFUL, for a split second there I tought about going natural . 

I was fraid for your life till you delivered them pictures  LHCF is ruthless. For future reference have the pictures ready when you start the thread .  This thread was such fun!


----------



## robot. (Sep 9, 2009)

I'd heard about how rough the LHCF hounds were.


----------



## pmichael52172 (Sep 9, 2009)

Tell your professor she has been made an honorary LHCF member!  Her username... as CarrieA said "the professah"


----------



## robot. (Sep 9, 2009)

I see her Monday. Will do.  I might email her.


----------



## robot. (Sep 30, 2009)

Bumping this up just to spite Hair Fetish. 

And don't worry, guys, I'm stalking daily for the next time she straightens.


----------



## ~Hair~Fetish~ (Sep 30, 2009)

ROBOTxcore said:


> Bumping this up just to spite Hair Fetish.
> 
> And don't worry, guys, I'm stalking daily for the next time she straightens.


 

 You are CRAZY!


----------



## robot. (Nov 3, 2009)

Hey, everyone.

The Professor was in the Washington Post a week or two ago!


----------



## beans4reezy (Nov 3, 2009)

Wow! Look at her hair! Gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## Still Sexy Stewardess (Nov 3, 2009)

Wow.  What was the article about?


----------



## robot. (Nov 3, 2009)

She's a tutor in this program at my uni that helps kids adjust to college. 
http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2009/10/25/AR2009102502488.html


I stopped by her office the other day to chat. I casually asked her what she would be doing (with her hair) for the winter. She looked at me, like, "...say what? "


----------



## FindingMe (Nov 4, 2009)

*where da straight pics at?  did i miss 'em?* 

(go on and reply to my question so people can read your answer and thank me for asking it...)


----------



## BeetleBug (Nov 4, 2009)

Her hair is freaking gorgeous!


----------



## Letta (Nov 4, 2009)

now im gonna have 2 start asking my friends that go 2 UMD if they've seen or take the metro and try and stalk her


----------



## robot. (Nov 4, 2009)

Oh lawd, what have I done? 

And Finding Me, no straight pics yet.


----------



## Mrs.Green (Nov 4, 2009)

ROBOTxcore said:


> Oh lawd, what have I done?
> 
> And Finding Me, *no straight pics yet*.


 
Dangit! That's the only reason I peeked in here


----------



## robot. (Nov 4, 2009)

Trust me, I'm on the lookout. She's gonna straighten eventually...


----------



## jry2lnghair (Nov 4, 2009)

This is the best thread since i joined LHC.  I swear my :heart2:flip over a couple of time when I saw her hair.  Just BeauTiFul.


----------



## lovelyone80 (Nov 4, 2009)

oh my!
i'd be staring all day too!


----------



## mahogany_horizons (Nov 4, 2009)

WOW I HAVE BEEN WAITING TO SEE THIS HAIR FOREVER.  HER HAIR IS GAWWGEOUS!


----------



## rainbowknots (Nov 21, 2009)

Sooo...any straight pics yet?


----------



## melodies815 (Nov 21, 2009)

I have already read this entire thread twice.  Just did it again...

I still love it and I love her hair!!!  There is something ti be said for pong-term PSing until you reach a goal....

Thanks again!!!

cj


----------



## lizzyb168 (Nov 21, 2009)

Words cannot describe the feeling i had when i saw those canon pictures, especially the one where she stretched her hair down her back. It is litterally sublime.  And those edges....... shhhheeeessseeeeeee, just a scarf ey?!  Trust me i am in heaven!
I would LOVE shrinkage like that!

Im still curious to see how her hair looks straight though, coz u said u thought she was relaxed, so that means that must have been one mean blowout and flatiron. I bet it had some serious swing!


----------



## EleganceUnleashed (Nov 21, 2009)

subscribing.......


----------



## BlackMasterPiece (Nov 25, 2009)

ROBOTxcore said:


> Hey, everyone.
> 
> The Professor was in the Washington Post a week or two ago!


That is one GORGEOUS woman right there! the waves and the puff have me hypnotized



ROBOTxcore said:


> She's a tutor in this program at my uni that helps kids adjust to college.
> http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2009/10/25/AR2009102502488.html
> 
> 
> *I stopped by her office the other day to chat. I casually asked her what she would be doing (with her hair) for the winter. She looked at me, like, "...say what?* "


lmaoooo!! that is soooooooooo something I would do


----------



## melodies815 (Jan 19, 2010)

I am still waiting to see what it looks like straightened!!


----------



## brownbean96 (May 22, 2010)

I'm so mad!!! I just read pratically this entire thread (I know I'm really late) with the anticipation that everone else had, to find that the photobucket pictures are no longer visible in this thread!!! What the...


----------



## lilikoi (May 22, 2010)

brownbean96 said:


> I'm so mad!!! I just read pratically this entire thread (I know I'm really late) with the anticipation that everone else had, to find that the photobucket pictures are no longer visible in this thread!!! What the...



 I wanted to see them, too!

P.S. Did anyone save some of the pictures? Would you please repost them?


----------



## Vintageglam (May 22, 2010)

^^^ There are pictures from the washington post a few posts up.

ROBOT this was an epic thread - you should write thrillers girl - it was fantastic


----------



## Love~Above~Color (May 22, 2010)

LMAO!!
MEEE TOOO read the ENTIRE thread...and omg...I have NOT laughed so hard in AGES.
Glad to see the WP pics..but would have LOVED to have seen the cannon shots.


----------



## JustSimplyTish (May 22, 2010)

Man when I got to Post 225 and the pictures were gone I was Po'd like dang it!! I am so curious to see them!! After I saw the pictures gone and read all the raves...I just skipped to the last page in hopes that maybe the pic was back...But NO!!


----------



## Tiye (May 22, 2010)

SmartyPants said:


> Ok...  I'm going to be a voice of dissent here...
> 
> I HOPE you are planning to get your professor's permission to post her picture to any website (even with her face obscured) before you post it?!
> 
> ...



I'm way late to the thread, wasn't visiting LHCF at the time this all went down. On one hand the admiration and enthusiasm is nice, but on the other hand as someone who teaches this is not something I'd be comfortable with at all. I wouldn't be out to _destroy_ anyone as stated above - that sounds a bit extreme if the person didn't have any harmful intent in mind but I wouldn't like it at all if a student was posting pics of my hair on the internet. This is probably the reason I like to keep my hair very low key at work. If I'm teaching I want people to be following what I'm saying - not my hair.


----------



## Love~Above~Color (May 22, 2010)

Tiye said:


> I'm way late to the thread, wasn't visiting LHCF at the time this all went down. On one hand the admiration and enthusiasm is nice, but on the other hand as someone who teaches this is not something I'd be comfortable with at all. I wouldn't be out to _destroy_ anyone as stated above - that sounds a bit extreme if the person didn't have any harmful intent in mind but I wouldn't like it at all if a student was posting pics of my hair on the internet. This is probably the reason I like to keep my hair very low key at work. If I'm teaching I want people to be following what I'm saying - not my hair.


 The professor did give her permission AND sent along some additional photos.


----------



## JustSimplyTish (May 22, 2010)

Love~Above~Color said:


> The professor did give her permission AND sent along some additional photos.



Right I read that...and geezz it was Hair...not T&A 

I just wanna see


----------



## song_of_serenity (May 22, 2010)

Aw, I got all hype reading through this thread to see the pictures are GONE!  
Judging from the post picture, her hair is delish...but please repost!!


----------



## Bublin (May 22, 2010)

Yep - i just spent the past 30 mins waiting in anticipation only to find pics had been deleted.  But glad i saw the one from the article.

I wonder if there was a reason for them being deleted.


----------



## freecurl (May 22, 2010)

Why did they remove the pics?????? I can't believe I just read through this thread to find.....nothing?  Please explain what happened.


----------



## robot. (May 22, 2010)

sorry everyone! 

i had moved the pictures to organize my online album. i wasn't thinking about the links breaking. here are the pictures: http://s737.photobucket.com/albums/xx18/curlyxpop/i n s p o o o/the professor/

the password is *curlyque*


----------



## Bublin (May 22, 2010)

Robot - i love you siggy vid.  The man cracks me up everytime.  I showed the clip to my DH - he shook his head and tried to cover up his laugh!


----------



## JuiceMobsta (May 22, 2010)

robot. said:


> sorry everyone!
> 
> i had moved the pictures to organize my online album. i wasn't thinking about the links breaking. here are the pictures: http://s737.photobucket.com/albums/xx18/curlyxpop/i n s p o o o/the professor/
> 
> the password is *curlyque*



I find it interesting how she is able to smooth the front/edges so well and have waves, while the rest of the hair is going through some SERIOUS shrinkage! 

Did she tell you what she uses on it? Sorry if you already answered this question


----------



## robot. (May 22, 2010)

Bublin said:


> Robot - i love you siggy vid.  The man cracks me up everytime.  I showed the clip to my DH - he shook his head and tried to cover up his laugh!


i love the entire video. if you click my sig, it'll take you to the youtube vid where i got it from. 


Chelz said:


> I find it interesting how she is able to smooth the front/edges so well and have waves, while the rest of the hair is going through some SERIOUS shrinkage!
> 
> Did she tell you what she uses on it? Sorry if you already answered this question


for her edges, she says she just smooths them down with a scarf. probably when she moisturizes. she says she used queen helene olive oil cream.


----------



## Vintageglam (May 22, 2010)

robot. said:


> sorry everyone!
> 
> i had moved the pictures to organize my online album. i wasn't thinking about the links breaking. here are the pictures: http://s737.photobucket.com/albums/xx18/curlyxpop/i n s p o o o/the professor/
> 
> the password is *curlyque*




oh robot you just made my day !!!


----------



## brownbean96 (May 22, 2010)

Robot - you were justified to rave about her hair.  It's is amazing and drool worth.  I've never seen hair like hers.  It's BEA-U-TI-FUL!


robot. said:


> sorry everyone!
> 
> i had moved the pictures to organize my online album. i wasn't thinking about the links breaking. here are the pictures: http://s737.photobucket.com/albums/xx18/curlyxpop/i n s p o o o/the professor/
> 
> the password is *curlyque*


----------



## JustSimplyTish (May 22, 2010)

Thanks so much for posting the iink...her hair is Beautiful......It looks so perfect!! The way she was able to smooth it is amazing!!!


----------



## MrsHdrLe (May 22, 2010)

*Thanks Robot*. I was thur, but it warrants revisiting.  *Thanks Brownbean *for bringing back a classic!


----------



## song_of_serenity (May 22, 2010)

Ooooh thank you so much! Wow, that length shot!! <333

Do you still see this professor??


----------



## freecurl (May 23, 2010)

Thank you ffor posting. And her hair is BEAUTIFUL. Whew, now i can breath.


----------



## asubeauty (May 23, 2010)

I was about to have a heart attack reading this thread and then finding absolutely nothing!!

Her hair is lovely!  She's making me want to buy some QH olive oil cream!


----------



## Janet' (May 26, 2010)

Lovely story and lovely hair!!!


----------



## Bnster (May 26, 2010)

robot. said:


> *UPDATES*
> post # 6
> post # 72
> post # 135
> ...



Never mine I saw the link above and was able to see the pics.  She has rich curls. Very beautiful!

Hi OP can you update what page these  post are on?  
TIA


----------



## robot. (Jun 9, 2010)

Bnster said:


> Never mine I saw the link above and was able to see the pics.  She has rich curls. Very beautiful!
> 
> Hi OP can you update what page these  post are on?
> TIA



the link to the online album with the pictures is here, on this page. 

eta: i see you got it!


----------



## Nova (Jun 9, 2010)

robot. said:


> sorry everyone!
> 
> i had moved the pictures to organize my online album. i wasn't thinking about the links breaking. here are the pictures: http://s737.photobucket.com/albums/xx18/curlyxpop/i n s p o o o/the professor/
> 
> the password is *curlyque*



Wow!   I see why you went ga-ga over her hair.  Her hair is beautiful.  I love those tiny curly coils.   Thanks for sharing.


----------

